# دورة مكثفة للتعلم على برنامج DVM Plus III من شركة سامسونك والخاص بمنظومة VRF



## Badran Mohammed (12 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوة الكرام في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
تحية طيبة وبعد...
سأبدأ بعون الله تعالى اقامة دورة مكثفة بغرض التعلم للعمل على برنامج DVM Plus III من شركة SAMSUNG والمتعلق بمنظومات التبريد الحديثة التي بدات تنتشر في الوقت الحاضر في الوطن العربي بشكل كبير .
ننتضر الردود بغرض جمع بعض الاراء للبدء بالدورة
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## mohamedtop (12 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يوفقك يا هندسة واحنا منتظرين شرحك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله نبدأ الخطوة الاولى
اخواني الافاضل 
الخطوة الاولى قل البدء بالشرح هي تحميل السوفت وير الخاص بمنظومة DVM
الرابط التالي يحتوي على البرنامج باسم DVM Pro Software علما ان هذه الصفحة تحتوي على كتالوك RAC CAC PU VRF
الرجاء انزال البرنامج ثم نبدأ بكيفية التنصيب وعمل البرنامج
مع التقدير...


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط :
SAMSUNG Air Conditioners | Saleel Al-Ghazal Trading Co. Ltd


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 أغسطس 2012)

حجم الملف 404 ميكا


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و اتمنى ان تقبلنا معك فى هذه الدورة

و بمناسبة إصدار الاشرى لباب خاص عن VRV هذا العام
يسعدنى تقديم هذا الباب كمرجع لتصميم النظام
حصريا على الشبكة العنكبوتية
IP_S12_Ch18.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download


2012*ASHRAE Handbook— HVAC Systems and Equipment 
*​*

*


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 أغسطس 2012)

اهلا بيك اخي مهندي محمد على الرحب والسعة


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 أغسطس 2012)

الخطوة الثانية بعد تنصيب البرنامج هي تغيير لتاريخ الحاسبة الى 2010 لكي يعمل البرنامج بنجاح.
ثم الذهاب الى موقع تنصيب البرنامج وفتح الايكونة التي اسمها DVMPro.exe (اي نترك ايكونة البرنامج بعد التنصيب التي ظهرت على سطح المكتب)


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 أغسطس 2012)

مقدمة عن المنظومة:
منظومة VRF او VRV هي منظومات تبريد وتدفئة متطورة وعصرية لانها تلبي حاجة الانسان + عملها لمسافات بعيدة +توفير للطاقة الكهربائية+اذا حصل توسيع للمبنى يمكن اضافة وحدات اخرى لتلبية هذا التوسع + لايحتاج الى فني ماهر لان كل عطل يظهر من خلال كود معين على الشاشة + صغر حجمها وقلة وزنها بالامكان استخدامها في البلكونة كذلك لاتستغل مكان واسع على سطح البناية+ قطر انابيب الغاز صغيرة بالمقارنة مع انابيب الجلر او الدكت + الغاز المستخدم هو صديق للاوزون +لاتحتاج الى مسافة بين السقف المستعار والسقف الرئيسي كما ذكرنا لان حجم الانبوب صغير + سهولة مناولة الوحدة الخارجية لان ابعادها صغيرة +......الخ
كل هذه النقاط مكنت هذه المنظومات باطلاق عليها Modern A/C System


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 أغسطس 2012)

الفرق بين VRV & VRF
VRF تقنية امريكية الكنترول يكون ميكانيكي Digital Scroll Compressore وهو الافضل حاليا والدليل شركات تبريد كثيرة تستخدم هذه التقنية مثل Samsung +Carrier +York + Media + Macqway +Tosot+Gree وغيرها
VRV تقنية يابانية الكنترول يكون كهربائي Inverter Compressor وغالبا ما تستخدمه شركة LG+Daiken علما ان شركة ال جي بدات تتحول للعمل على VRF والسبب يعود الى غلاء السعر للتجهيز لمنظومة VRV بالمقارنة مع VRF


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 أغسطس 2012)

مقدمة على البرنامج:
من خلال استخدام هذا البرنامج سنتمكن من معرفة المتغيرات المجهولة التالية:
Diameter of Refrigerant Pipe 
Additional Refrigerant
Y-branch Model & size
Capacity of out door unit


----------



## ELSAID THABET (13 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (13 أغسطس 2012)

كمل يا باش مهندس
فى كتير مستنيينك بس متكسفين يقولو
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 أغسطس 2012)

انا في انتضار هل بعد اتباع الخطوات المرفقة انفا قد عمل البرنامج 
ننتضر الرد لاكمال الشرح


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (14 أغسطس 2012)

هوة عمل معايا شوية مشاكل بس فتحتة وبيلعب كمان


----------



## أكرم حمزه (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا م .بدران على هذا الموضوع الرائع كالعاده أتحفتنا به ....
لقد نزلت هذا البرنامج وبمساعدة الاخوان في شركة samsung مكتب بغداد (م .محمد فاضل و م. أحمد) وقد عملت عليه تصميم لبنايه في كربلاء وهو في طور الأحاله والتنفيذ ... انه برنامج سهل ورائع ....
وسؤالي هو الم ينزل برنامج dvm pro 2012 أقصد بدون تاخير تاريخ الحاسبه وهل نزلت في السوق العراقيه منظومة dvm iv
مع شكري وتقديري لك م .بدران


----------



## bagan (16 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ المهندس اكرم
بالنسبة لبرنامج 2012 موجود لدي ولكن يحتاج الى تسجيل يكون على النت ويجب ان تنتضر لمدة 20 يوم لكي يرسلوا كود التفعيل ليكي يفتح البرنامج فوجدت ان نبتدي ببرنامج 2010 ولما يتمكن الاخوة من هضم البرنامج نحول الى 2012 علما انه لايوجد اختلاف كبير .
منظومة DVM Plus IV ستكون موجودة في العراق عام 2013 ولها مميزات كثير اولها زيادة سعو الوحدة الخارجية بالاضافة الى مميزات اخرى
مع التقدير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 أغسطس 2012)

مهندس محمود اخبارك ايه /تشكر على الكلمات المعبرة
الاخ bagan تشكر على الرد
وانا معكم ومع الجميع خطوة خطوة انشاء الله لانجاح هذه الدورة


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 أغسطس 2012)

المرفق ادناه يتضمن ملف اتوكاد بصيغة2006 لكي يتمكن الاخوة من فتح الملف
حيث يحتوي ملف الاتوكاد الوحدات الداخلية مع السعات بالاضافة الى الموزعات Y-Branch بالاضافة الى الوحدة الخارجية التي تنصب على السطح.
VRF Example.rar


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 أغسطس 2012)

حيث ان الخطوة الاولى للعمل على البرنامج هي حساب سعة الوحدات الداخلية وتوزيعها (رسم شبكة توزيع الوحدات الداخلية وسعاتها ومواقعها) كما موضح بالمرفق


----------



## adel 49 (17 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك......... وزادك من علمه


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (17 أغسطس 2012)

عمل مرتب وموضوع يستاهل المتابعه
ولكن انت يا مهندس بدران من تخطف قلبونا بروعه القائق


----------



## صمت الرحيل (17 أغسطس 2012)

*شي رائع وجميل اتمنى ان يكون فيه فائده لنا وشكرا لكم على هذه الجهود .. في الانتظاار *


----------



## أكرم حمزه (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا مهندس بدران عله الرد 
وسؤالي هو كم سعر طن التبريد حاليا تقريبا لمنظومة الDVM plas III (يتضمن السعر القطع الخارجيه والداخليه كاسيت و الواي برانج و الأنابيب مع العوازل مع شبكة تصريف المياه ) وكذلك سعر الطن التبريد لمنظومة الTOSOT VRF مع شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 أغسطس 2012)

اخي مهندس اكرم
فيما يخص اسعار هذه المنظومات يفضل ان يتم عمل تصميم على الاتوكاد بالكامل من حيث اطوال الانابيب وموقع الشافت الذي سوف نقوم بتمرير انبوب الغاز الرئيسي من خلاله ومع هذا ساقوم بكتابة الاسعار للتجهيز والتنصيب التقريبي وهذا معتمد في العراق :
Vrf /r410a
سعر الطن للتجهيز بحدود 900$-1000$
سعر التنصيب للطن بحدود 250$-325$
vrf/r22
سعر الطن للتجهيز بحدود 650$-750$
سعر التنصيب للطن بحدود 175$-250$
وهذه الاسعار هي ليست دقيقة 100% ولكن تعطيك تصور بنسبة90%
مع التقدير


----------



## أكرم حمزه (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا أخي م . بدران على جهودك الخيره وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنت بالف خير مع تحقيق الأماني انشاء الله


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (20 أغسطس 2012)

*طريقة لحتراف البرنامج بسهولة*

*طريقة لاحتراف البرنامج*
---------------------------
عند تشغيل البرنامج ورؤية الشاشة الرءيسية لبرنامج DVM-Pro 2010 نختار الاختيار Sales Mode
ثم الاختيار من قائمة Help نختار Tutorial 
سنجد39 file بيشرح شرح تفصيلى عن مهام البرنامج بكل سهولة 
ودة افضل بكتير من شرح اى حد لان دة شرح الشركة وعلى مشروع حى وبكامل طاقة البرنامج
واللى مش عارف ينفذ الخطوات دى يدخل على المسار دة فى الجهاز بتاعه طبقا لمسار تسطيب البرنامج
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\DVM-Pro\TUTORIAL

وشكرا للقراءة


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ Eng.MaHmOuD . SH نامل ان تلتزم بقواعد الشرح خطوة خطوة وان لاتسبق بالشرح لان ذلك سيعمل ارباك في الفهم
وانا على دراية بهذه الفيديوهات ولكن ان قارنا الفيديوهات بخارطة الاتوكاد التي سيكون الشرح وفقها نرى هنالك فرق وهذا ما يضر بخارطة الشرح


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (21 أغسطس 2012)

العزيز بدران محمد عميد شرح منظومات vrf-vrv فى المنتدى ولا ابارز مجهودك
لكن لاحظت تاخرك فى عملية الشرح فا اوشك البعض على انك بالفعل انهيت الموضوع وذلك لانك تضيف درسا كل 4 او 6 ايام وهذا يحدث ارباك وتشتيت للمعلومة لابد من التدريب المتواصل
حتى تحظى بمتلقيين جيدين

شكرا لك على التعقيب


----------



## Badran Mohammed (21 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوة المتابعين لموضوعي 
وددت ان ابلغكم بانني الان في الخطوات الاخيرة لانهاء الشرح على ملف PDF لشرح البرنامج بالكاملثم انتضر الاسئلة 
وانا لا اريد ان اعقب على كلامك الاخيرة يـــا سيد Eng.MaHmOuD . SH لانه ان تحدث الرجل فاليتحدث باسمه لانك انت غير مخول ان تتحدث باسم الجميع
ورجاءا لا اريد منك لا شكر ولا تعقيب ؟؟


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (21 أغسطس 2012)

من حقى التعقيب
انا بالفعل لست موكل للحديث عن الجميع ،لكن انا اتحدث عن نفسى الان ولقد وضعت الرد المنتظر بانك توفر الوقت من اجل شرح مكمل - فا انت تخاطب المجموعه من بيان حوارى اذن انا اسعى للمصلحة العامة
واتمنى ان تنهى الاعمال بخير وجزاك الله عنا البركات


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
تم بحمد الله اكمال ملف شرح برنامج DVM plus III كما هو مدرج على الرابط ادناه :
Full Explain About VRF by Eng Badran .rar
علما ان الشرح خطوة بخطوة


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

نامل ان نتلقى اجابات منطقية هندسية بعيدة عن الكلام الكثير الذي لايفيد اي احد منا ونستذكر قول 
رسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله علية وسلم
اذا اراد الله بقوم خيراً وجههم الى العمل واذا اراد الله بقوم سوءاً وجههم الى المجادلة
مع تقديرنا واعتزازنا بجميع الاخوة


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

وهذا رابط البرنامج 
Cafeteria.rar


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (22 أغسطس 2012)

*الدكتور بدران محمد*
انت اول من اوضع مسلسل التصميم والحصر للكميات واختبار منظومات ال vrf فى* ملتقى المهندسين العرب*
والله نصيحة لئى مهندس المشاهدة للمحتوى فى 30 دقيقة قد يجعلك تغير السيرة الذاتية الخاصة بك من مهندس تقليدى الى متخصص فى انظمة الـ vrf والمتميزة من نوعها لما تسمى تكييفات الجيل الحديث الموفرة.


----------



## حيدراكرم (22 أغسطس 2012)

الأستاذ بدران المحترم 
عيد سعيد وكل عام وأنت بألف خير وينعاد عليك بالصحه والسلامه وتحقيق الأماني أنشاء الله
شكري وتقديري لهذا المجهود الرائع وهذا الشرح الجميل والمتميز لقد أعطيت الموضوع حقه في الشرح والتوضيح بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .
سؤالي أستاذنا المتميز بكم توصي نضع Combination ratio لأجواء العراق الشديدة الحراره وخصوصا المناطق الوسطى والجنوبيه والتي تعبر فيها درجة الحراره حاجز ال50C 
والثاني هو مالفرق بين منظومة VRF R 410a &VRF R22 عدا أختلاف الغاز كون R 410a صديق البيئه عكس الأخر والسؤال الثالث والأخير هل منظومة SAMSUNG DVMplass III تصمد في أجواء العراق عندما ترتفع الحراره فوق ال50C علما بأن كتلوكات هذه المنظومه تقرء ظروف خارجيه تعمل بها لغاية46C (تعزيز الجواب بمثال لمنظومه منصوبه وشغاله في هذه البيئات)
مع شكري وتقديري مسبقا لك وعذرا للأطاله 

أخوك م.أكرم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

المهندس اكرم بورك فيك على الاجابة 
ادناه الاجابة على الاسئلة
Combination Ratio=Indoor Capacity/Outdoor Capacity
ولما كانت Indoor Capacity قيمة ثابتة اذا هنالك علاقة عكسية بين C.R. و O.D عندما نريد تصميم يعطيك 100% عند 52 درجة مئوية اذا لابد من زيادة سعة الوحدة الخارجية (بالتالي زيادة الكلفة الابتدائية للمنظومة) ويتم ذلك عن طريق تقليل قيمة CR .
وللمعلومة CR تقابل Divercity Ratio في الجلر


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

الان سبدأ الاسئلة الهندسية التقنية:
السؤال الاول : لقد رايتم ان هذه المنظومة تعمل لمسافات بعيدة كيف يتم ذلك وان حجم الضاغط صغير؟
انتضر الاجابة


----------



## حيدراكرم (22 أغسطس 2012)

أعتقد الجواب هو أن تصميم الضاغط وهو مايسمى (بدبل حجره العهده على م .محمد فاضل) وكذلك كون الضاغط Digtal scroll compressor أي كونه متغير السعه أعطاه هذه القابليه على الضخ لمسافات وأرتفاعات كبيره...
أرجو أكون قد أصبت بالجواب والجواب الدقيق لك ياأستاذ بدران 
ملاحظه مازلت أنتضر الأجابه على السؤال الثاني والثالث من أسئلتي اعلاه 
مع التقدير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوان جميعا 
يجب ان نفرق بين درجة الحرارة التصميمةDesign Temp التي يقرها المهندس المصمم (وهذا هو فلسفة التصميم لابد ان يكون للمصم لمسة هو يضيفها او يبتكرها او يقرها) وبين Outdoor Opration Temperature درجة الحرارة الخارجية التي تكون الوحدة الخارجية شغالة ولا تنطفئ (الوحدة الخارجية تنطفئ وقت حصول High pressure وطبعا هذا ضعف في التصميم خصوصا في الاجواء الاستوائية ودائما ننصح ان تكون الوحدة الخارجية نوع Tropical .
DVM Pluss III هي Tropical وفي العراق هنالك 14 نظام تم ربطه خلال عامي 2011-2012 واخيرا هنالك منظومة ربطت في كربلاء وتم تشغيلها وفحصها للاستلام وكانت درجة الحرارة اكثر من 50 درجة مئوية


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ حيدر اجابتك تحتاج بعض الاضافة انتضر اكتمال الاجابات ثم الرد


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الاخوان جميعا
> يجب ان نفرق بين درجة الحرارة التصميمةDesign Temp التي يقرها المهندس المصمم (وهذا هو فلسفة التصميم لابد ان يكون للمصم لمسة هو يضيفها او يبتكرها او يقرها) وبين Outdoor Opration Temperature درجة الحرارة الخارجية التي تكون الوحدة الخارجية شغالة ولا تنطفئ (الوحدة الخارجية تنطفئ وقت حصول High pressure وطبعا هذا ضعف في التصميم خصوصا في الاجواء الاستوائية ودائما ننصح ان تكون الوحدة الخارجية نوع Tropical .
> DVM Pluss III هي Tropical وفي العراق هنالك 14 نظام تم ربطه خلال عامي 2011-2012 واخيرا هنالك منظومة ربطت في كربلاء وتم تشغيلها وفحصها للاستلام وكانت درجة الحرارة اكثر من 50 درجة مئوية


فمثلا في الامارات هنالك بعض المهندسين يضعون CR 110 او 120 اي يقللون من سعة الوحدة الخارجية؟لماذا لاننا نتعامل مع وحدة مركزية اذا لايستطيع احد ان يقول ان الوحدة دائما تعمل بطاقة 100% اي لانضمن عمل جميع الغف او zone في وقت واحد .
لو نفرض ان سعة الوحدات الداخلية 100 طن نضع سعة الوحدة الخارجية 90 طن وهكذا وهذا يؤدي الى تقليل الكلفة الاولية 
ومن وجهة نظري اضع CR=100% or 90% يكون بشكل اسلم


----------



## أكرم حمزه (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخي المهندس المتفوق بدران عله الرد بس بعد( نطلبك) جواب السؤال الثاني


----------



## mottohotto (22 أغسطس 2012)

الان سبدأ الاسئلة الهندسية التقنية:
السؤال الاول : لقد رايتم ان هذه المنظومة تعمل لمسافات بعيدة كيف يتم ذلك وان حجم الضاغط صغير؟
انتضر الاجابة
من خلال سرعه الكمبروسر و مراوح التكثيف اللذى يزيد سرعته عندما يزيد الحمل الحرارى 
من الاكنوميزر المركب فى وحده التكثيف او المبادل الحرارى 
كميه سائل الفريون فى خزان السائل
صمام السائل الالكترونى لكل وحده داخليه


----------



## mottohotto (22 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع 
اسئله بسيطه و ارجو الاجابه الشافيه لتعم المعرفه على الجميع 
متى تم تصنيع هذا النظام و هل هو موجود بمصر لدى موزعين سامسونج ؟
اذا كانت تكلفته كبيره فى سعر الوحده و تجهيزها كيف يتم اقناع العملاء بهذا النظام من حيث توفير الكهرباء اى ان 10 طن تبريد فى النظام العادى ذو الكمبروسر الترددى تعادل كم من استهلاك الكهرباء فى نظام فى ار فى سامسنوج لو اشتغل 12 ساعه فى اليوم و الظروف بينهما واحده من حيث الاستهلاك و المساحه و الاحمال الحراريه ؟
ارجو ابراز عيوب هذا النظام من النواحى الفنيه و التركيب 
هل يتم استخدام مصايد للزيت و السائل بالنسبه لهذه الاطول الكبيره مثل الانظمه العاديه ام المصنع يكتفى بما هو موجود بوحده التكثيف ؟
و ارجو من اداره المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع حيث انه سوف يكون حديث الساعه بالنسبه للمهندسين و الفنيين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

حيدراكرم قال:


> الأستاذ بدران المحترم
> عيد سعيد وكل عام وأنت بألف خير وينعاد عليك بالصحه والسلامه وتحقيق الأماني أنشاء الله
> شكري وتقديري لهذا المجهود الرائع وهذا الشرح الجميل والمتميز لقد أعطيت الموضوع حقه في الشرح والتوضيح بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .
> سؤالي أستاذنا المتميز بكم توصي نضع Combination ratio لأجواء العراق الشديدة الحراره وخصوصا المناطق الوسطى والجنوبيه والتي تعبر فيها درجة الحراره حاجز ال50C
> ...


جواب السؤال الثاني:
نحن نتعامل مع منظومة عصرية Modern A/C System لماذا عصرية نضع تحتها خط ادناه الاجابة:
1- لاننا نتعامل مع نظام يخدمنا في الحمل الجزئي Partial Load الذي لطالما كان هو الشاغل الذي يشغل ذهن المصممين في الشركات كيف اصنع نظام تبريد يكون ملائم في جميع نسب احمال التبريد 
2-يعمل بمسافات عالية صافي الارتفاع 50 متر والطول الكلي للمنظومة 1000 متر بهذا حللنا مشكلة المهندس المعماري الذي يريد نهاية جميلة للبناية مثل الاليكوبون الشاع في الوقت الحاضر.
3- يعمل حفظ بالطاقة الذي يخدم المهندس الكهربائي ويخدم المستفيد
4- كان لابد من ان يعمل وفق شروط مظمة البيئة العالمية ان يكون صديق للاوزون لان غاز R410A هو غاز جديد 
مثل صيق الك صار وزير يصعد سيارة موديل 2000 لو يصعد سيارة 2012 .
بالنسبة للكفاءة لايوجد فرق 
بالنسبة للكلفة يوجد فرق كما اسلفنا سابقا
وبطبيعة الامر هنالك شخص يريد نظام تبريد حديث وليس معه كثير من المال يذهب الى R22 والاخر يذهب الى R410A 
وبشكل عام هنال الان بيوت تستخدم هذا النظام ولكن تعتمد R22
اما المشاريع الحكومية تستخدم نظام R410A
انشاء وصلت الفكرة
وبعد جواب سؤالي الاول لم تاتني اجابات شافية


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> جواب السؤال الثاني:
> نحن نتعامل مع منظومة عصرية Modern A/C System لماذا عصرية نضع تحتها خط ادناه الاجابة:
> 1- لاننا نتعامل مع نظام يخدمنا في الحمل الجزئي Partial Load الذي لطالما كان هو الشاغل الذي يشغل ذهن المصممين في الشركات كيف اصنع نظام تبريد يكون ملائم في جميع نسب احمال التبريد
> 2-يعمل بمسافات عالية صافي الارتفاع 50 متر والطول الكلي للمنظومة 1000 متر بهذا حللنا مشكلة المهندس المعماري الذي يريد نهاية جميلة للبناية مثل الاليكوبون الشاع في الوقت الحاضر.
> ...


مع التقدير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 أغسطس 2012)

mottohotto قال:


> جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع
> اسئله بسيطه و ارجو الاجابه الشافيه لتعم المعرفه على الجميع
> متى تم تصنيع هذا النظام و هل هو موجود بمصر لدى موزعين سامسونج ؟
> اذا كانت تكلفته كبيره فى سعر الوحده و تجهيزها كيف يتم اقناع العملاء بهذا النظام من حيث توفير الكهرباء اى ان 10 طن تبريد فى النظام العادى ذو الكمبروسر الترددى تعادل كم من استهلاك الكهرباء فى نظام فى ار فى سامسنوج لو اشتغل 12 ساعه فى اليوم و الظروف بينهما واحده من حيث الاستهلاك و المساحه و الاحمال الحراريه ؟
> ...


فكرة عمل هذا النظام اول من وضعه هو شركة دايكن ثم تطور في 1984-1986 
اذا كان هنالك وكيل رسمي في مصر اكيد يكون موجود
الفكرة هي ليس في الكلفة فقط بينما هي في اعطاءنا الحمل المطلوب في الوقت المطلوب فمثلا باكج يونت سعة 10 طن الوحدة كلها تعمل وقتما نريد غرفة واحدة شغالة وهذا خسارة في الطاقة التشغيلية 
اذا ركبنا النظام وفق شروط التصيب المعتمدة لكل شركة ليس هنالك اي عيوب او خلل 
شروط النظام الانابيب تكون من مصدر جيد في الصناعة جنوب افريقي مثلا ويكون Very Hard Thickness وعمل لحام جيد ثم اختبار الانابيبب للضغط بثلاث مراحل
في هذا النظام لايتم استخدام مصايد للزيت لانه كل وحدة تحتوي على oil seperator فاصل للزيت وهذا جزء من جواب سؤالي التقني الاول


----------



## أكرم حمزه (23 أغسطس 2012)

badran mohammed قال:


> جواب السؤال الثاني:
> نحن نتعامل مع منظومة عصرية modern a/c system لماذا عصرية نضع تحتها خط ادناه الاجابة:
> 1- لاننا نتعامل مع نظام يخدمنا في الحمل الجزئي partial load الذي لطالما كان هو الشاغل الذي يشغل ذهن المصممين في الشركات كيف اصنع نظام تبريد يكون ملائم في جميع نسب احمال التبريد
> 2-يعمل بمسافات عالية صافي الارتفاع 50 متر والطول الكلي للمنظومة 1000 متر بهذا حللنا مشكلة المهندس المعماري الذي يريد نهاية جميلة للبناية مثل الاليكوبون الشاع في الوقت الحاضر.
> ...



جواب رائع ولكن أستاذ بدران ماذا عن ضوغط التشغيل لفريونr410a مقارنه بفريون r22 حسب علمي هي أعلى بكثير من ضغوط فريون 22 (حوالي الضعف) اليس هذا يؤدي الى أحتمال التسرب ل r410a أكبر من r22 ... وماذا عن كثافة r410a والمحتوى الحراري له (كفائته في نقل الحراره) مقارنه بفريون r22 
مع التقدير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (23 أغسطس 2012)

مهندس حيدر 
قاعدة : الخواص الثرمودينميكية للغازات البديلة هي افضل بكثير عن الغازات القديمة . ماذا يعني هذا:
مثال اذا لدينا 1 كيلو غاز r22 ويعطينا مثلا 3طن تبريد يكون هذا الوزن نفسه لغاز بديل جديد يعطي سعة تبريد اعلى وهنا نجد ان منظومات R410A او بشكل عام المنظومات التي تعتمد الغازات البديلة تكون Compact اي صغيرة الحجم وزنها قليل ويعود ذلك لصغر حجم الضاغط
ضغط 410 اعلى من 22 بمقدار 60% 
وساقوم برفع ملف يوضح الفرق


----------



## حيدراكرم (24 أغسطس 2012)

badran mohammed قال:


> مهندس حيدر
> قاعدة : الخواص الثرمودينميكية للغازات البديلة هي افضل بكثير عن الغازات القديمة . ماذا يعني هذا:
> مثال اذا لدينا 1 كيلو غاز r22 ويعطينا مثلا 3طن تبريد يكون هذا الوزن نفسه لغاز بديل جديد يعطي سعة تبريد اعلى وهنا نجد ان منظومات r410a او بشكل عام المنظومات التي تعتمد الغازات البديلة تكون compact اي صغيرة الحجم وزنها قليل ويعود ذلك لصغر حجم الضاغط
> ضغط 410 اعلى من 22 بمقدار 60%
> وساقوم برفع ملف يوضح الفرق



شكرا أخي أستاذ بدران على الرد والتوضيح(وهسه عرفنا جواب سؤالك حول حجم ضاغط منظومة r410a )


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الان سبدأ الاسئلة الهندسية التقنية:
> السؤال الاول : لقد رايتم ان هذه المنظومة تعمل لمسافات بعيدة كيف يتم ذلك وان حجم الضاغط صغير؟
> انتضر الاجابة


الاجابة على السؤال يتكون من شقين :
الشق الاول :هو قضينا على مشكلة الزيت باستخدام فاصل للزيت مما ادى ذلك الى عمل الضاغط بدون التفكير في مشاكل الزيت لانه كما تعرفون الضاغط ان عمل بدون زيت يسخن ثم يحترق بمرور الوقت .
الشق الثاني: هو ان القطع الداخلية ياتيها غاز بضغط عالي (ان كان تبريد حتى) وبطبيعة الامر غاز بضغط عالي يعني تدفئة
شخص يسال كيف وانا اريد منها تبريد؟
نقول له لان القطعة الداخلية تحتوي على EEV Electronic Expansion Valve وهذا الذي مكن المنظومة للعمل في مسافات بعيدة ولان الغاز في داخل الانابيب ضغطه عالي توجب علينا استخدام انابيب ذات سمك عالي اكبر من الانابيب المستخدمة في الاجهزة المنفصلة
ولو حللنا مشكلة الزيت في اجهزة السبلت العادية الوحدات المنفصلة لكانت المنظومة التي تعمل ب5متر طول بايب تعمل لاكثر من هذا الطول ولكن الشركات تفكر بالربح وامور اقتصادية كثيرة.
لان فاصل الزيت له سعر ....الخ
اتمنى وصلت الفكرة على الرغم لم تصلني اجابات شافية
نمع التقدير...


----------



## حيدراكرم (24 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## كرم الحمداني (24 أغسطس 2012)

عاشت ايدك استاذ بدران دائما تفاجئنا بالمفيد


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2012)

كرم الحمداني قال:


> عاشت ايدك استاذ بدران دائما تفاجئنا بالمفيد


شكرا الك استاذ كرم ومبروك على المولود الجديد جعله الله من االابناء الصالحين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2012)

حيدراكرم قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز


تدلل مهندس اكرم المواكب للموضوع


----------



## islamsamir (24 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود رائع عسى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع 
وسؤالى هو 
بعد تنصيب البرنامج وارجاع التاريخ يفتح نافذة ويطلب authorization code
ما العمل فى هذه الحاله؟


----------



## كرم الحمداني (24 أغسطس 2012)

استاذ بدران اذا امكن البرنامج اذا موجود عندك حتى ناخذو وما انزلو من الانترنت


----------



## أكرم حمزه (24 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> تدلل مهندس اكرم المواكب للموضوع


شكرا جزيلا أستاذنا المتميز م .بدران 
وسؤال أخر لو سمحت
ماهي ضغوط التشغيل (High pressure &Low pressure) لمنظومة R410A VRFوكذلك Teast pressure 
مع شكري وتقديري ثانية لك

أخوك م.أكرم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2012)

كرم الحمداني قال:


> استاذ بدران اذا امكن البرنامج اذا موجود عندك حتى ناخذو وما انزلو من الانترنت


استاذ كرم البرنامج موجود لدي وتدلل يوم الاحد 2-9 يكون يمك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2012)

islamsamir قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مجهود رائع عسى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع
> وسؤالى هو
> بعد تنصيب البرنامج وارجاع التاريخ يفتح نافذة ويطلب authorization code
> ما العمل فى هذه الحاله؟


رجع تاريخ الحاسبة الى 2009
فانا فعلت هذا والبرنامج شغال
جرب ثم عاود الاتصال بي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> شكرا جزيلا أستاذنا المتميز م .بدران
> وسؤال أخر لو سمحت
> ماهي ضغوط التشغيل (High pressure &Low pressure) لمنظومة R410A VRFوكذلك Teast pressure
> مع شكري وتقديري ثانية لك
> ...


ضغط الفحص ينقسم الى ثلاث مراحل:
مرحلة اولية 200PSI
مرحلة ثانية 400PSI
مرحلة ثالثة 600PSI
الغرض من هذه المراحل ان كان لدينا leak كبير حتى لا نخسر غاز كثير عند الضغط 200 وهكذا وصولا الى ضغط 600 ان كان موقع تسريب للغاز دقيق جدا عند 600 سوف يظهر
الضغط التشغيلي 39bar HP
ويعادل566psi


----------



## أكرم حمزه (25 أغسطس 2012)

Thanks alot


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة على المرور الكريم


----------



## أكرم حمزه (25 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم أستاذ بدران
هل يوجد لديك فديوات توضح تنصيب منظومة vrf وخصوصا غاز r410a 
مع تحياتي للجهود الخيره


----------



## Badran Mohammed (26 أغسطس 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذ بدران
> هل يوجد لديك فديوات توضح تنصيب منظومة vrf وخصوصا غاز r410a
> مع تحياتي للجهود الخيره


لايوجدابدا فيديو تصوير لانه سوف يكون حجمه خيالي
وتقدر تدخل لموقع التحميل وتنزل الخاص بمنظومة DVM Installation سامسونك وهي تحتوي على اي شئ تحتاجه


----------



## mottohotto (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم أستاذ بدران
هل يوجد لديك فديوات توضح تنصيب منظومة vrf وخصوصا غاز r410a 
مع تحياتي للجهود الخيره
السلام عليكم
هذه بعض الفيديوهات على يوتويب قد تفيدك ان شاء الله
[SAMSUNG Air Conditioner] DVM S_Full Version - YouTube

[SAMSUNG Air Conditioner] DVM S_DVM Cycle - YouTube

Samsung DVM III Compressor Change - YouTube

[SAMSUNG Air Conditioner] DVM PLUS IV_DVM Cycle - YouTube


Samsung DVM Information - YouTube

و هناك المزيد من الفيديوهات ان شاء الله تنفع الجميع


----------



## eyadinuae (27 أغسطس 2012)

لدى اطلاعي وقرائتي لهذه المشاركة من قبل الاخ محمد بدران فاني اقول ان هناك الكثير من الاخطاء ولذا وجب التصحيح وكما يلي :
1- اغلب المهندسين يقعون بخطأ التمييز بين الفي ارف VRF وال VRV : اخوان ال VRF هو مختصر هذا النوع من المنظومات وهو Variable refrigerant flow 
اما الفي ارف VRV فهي العلامة التجارية لدايكن صاحبة الاختراع او التطوير لهذه المنظومات ومنها الاجيال الثلاثة VRV1 و 2 و 3 ودخلت عندنا بالعراق منذ نهاية التسعينات وهو الفي ار في 1 في بعض القصور الرئاسية .. VRF هي الكلمة الادق الشاملة لهذه المنظومات وكذلك ايضا ال Multi V وهو تسمية او العلامة التجارية ل LG وايضا انتج هذا النظام لدى يورك و سامسونغ وفوجتسو .. 
الخطأ الثاني هو عدم التمييز بين ال Multi split system وال VRF فالاول هو جمع الكمبريسورات كلها في وحدة واحدة مع كونديسور واحد احيانا او لا ولكن الكونترول اوتقنية تغيير كمية مائع التبريد غير موجودة والغاية منها توفير مساحات على الاسطح وبعض التقليل باستهلاك الكهرباء اما النظام الثاني فقد تم التنويه عنه في اعلاه .. ال جي تنتج الملتي سبليت ومنه جائت التسمية واعتقد وليس متاكد ان ميتسوبيشي هو ملتي سبليت ويسمى Multi city وليس VRF . 
2- خطأ ثاني هو فحص المنظومة .. فقد عملت على كل من الفي ارف والملتي سبليت اعلاه وافحص الضغط على 21 الى 23 بار ولا داعي للمراحل و عادة نضغط ونفحص بالنتروجين .. 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## eyadinuae (27 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> لايوجدابدا فيديو تصوير لانه سوف يكون حجمه خيالي
> وتقدر تدخل لموقع التحميل وتنزل الخاص بمنظومة DVM Installation سامسونك وهي تحتوي على اي شئ تحتاجه



باليوتيوب توجد : هنا الدايكن الذي افظله واحبه : 
Daikin - installaton examples of VRV - YouTube

وهذا ل LG

LG Multi V 3 - YouTube

VRV lll Presentacion - YouTube

تستطيع البحث باليوتيوب لتجد المزيد ..


----------



## كرم الحمداني (27 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزيك كل خير استاذنا العزيز


----------



## mechanical_man (28 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر للمهندس بدران والمهندس محمد ميك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 أغسطس 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> لدى اطلاعي وقرائتي لهذه المشاركة من قبل الاخ محمد بدران فاني اقول ان هناك الكثير من الاخطاء ولذا وجب التصحيح وكما يلي :
> 1- اغلب المهندسين يقعون بخطأ التمييز بين الفي ارف VRF وال VRV : اخوان ال VRF هو مختصر هذا النوع من المنظومات وهو Variable refrigerant flow
> اما الفي ارف VRV فهي العلامة التجارية لدايكن صاحبة الاختراع او التطوير لهذه المنظومات ومنها الاجيال الثلاثة VRV1 و 2 و 3 ودخلت عندنا بالعراق منذ نهاية التسعينات وهو الفي ار في 1 في بعض القصور الرئاسية .. VRF هي الكلمة الادق الشاملة لهذه المنظومات وكذلك ايضا ال Multi V وهو تسمية او العلامة التجارية ل LG وايضا انتج هذا النظام لدى يورك و سامسونغ وفوجتسو ..
> الخطأ الثاني هو عدم التمييز بين ال Multi split system وال VRF فالاول هو جمع الكمبريسورات كلها في وحدة واحدة مع كونديسور واحد احيانا او لا ولكن الكونترول اوتقنية تغيير كمية مائع التبريد غير موجودة والغاية منها توفير مساحات على الاسطح وبعض التقليل باستهلاك الكهرباء اما النظام الثاني فقد تم التنويه عنه في اعلاه .. ال جي تنتج الملتي سبليت ومنه جائت التسمية واعتقد وليس متاكد ان ميتسوبيشي هو ملتي سبليت ويسمى Multi city وليس VRF .
> ...


eyadinuae اولا لا اعرف مالسبب الذي يجعلك تقول خطأ فعن اي خطأ تتحدث فانا قد وضحت الفرق بين VRF&VRV الذي انت لاتعرفه مسبقا والذي دفعني لهذا الكلام هو ان المنظومة التي تعمل على غاز R410A نوع LG ضغطها التشغيلي هو 39 بار فكيف نفحص عند ادناه من هذا الضغط ؟؟علما انني عملت على هذا النظام في اول مشروع قد انت غير موجود ولم تسمع بهذه المنظومة
اما فيما يخص Multi V فاتحداك ان تجد هذه الكلمة في جميع مشاركاتي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 أغسطس 2012)

mottohotto قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذ بدران
> هل يوجد لديك فديوات توضح تنصيب منظومة vrf وخصوصا غاز r410a
> مع تحياتي للجهود الخيره
> السلام عليكم
> ...


شكر اليك يا مهندس mottohotto على دعمك للمشاركة


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 أغسطس 2012)

mottohotto قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذ بدران
> هل يوجد لديك فديوات توضح تنصيب منظومة vrf وخصوصا غاز r410a
> مع تحياتي للجهود الخيره
> السلام عليكم
> ...


شكرا للاخ mottohotto على دعمك للموضوع


----------



## أكرم حمزه (29 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> eyadinuae اولا لا اعرف مالسبب الذي يجعلك تقول خطأ فعن اي خطأ تتحدث فانا قد وضحت الفرق بين VRF&VRV الذي انت لاتعرفه مسبقا والذي دفعني لهذا الكلام هو ان المنظومة التي تعمل على غاز R410A نوع LG ضغطها التشغيلي هو 39 بار فكيف نفحص عند ادناه من هذا الضغط ؟؟علما انني عملت على هذا النظام في اول مشروع قد انت غير موجود ولم تسمع بهذه المنظومة
> اما فيما يخص Multi V فاتحداك ان تجد هذه الكلمة في جميع مشاركاتي


شكرا أخي أستاذ بدران عله الأجابه وأعتقد قصد الأخ eyadinuae بالنسبه لضوغط الأختبار عله 21 الى 23 هي لمنظومة VRV R22 لأن ضغوط التشغيل وكما تعلمون لفريون 22 هي بهذه الحدود 
وطول بالك أستاذنا العزيز ولا تزعل على تلامذتك لأننا وكما يقولون (منكدر عله زعلك) 
مع شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> مهندس حيدر
> قاعدة : الخواص الثرمودينميكية للغازات البديلة هي افضل بكثير عن الغازات القديمة . ماذا يعني هذا:
> مثال اذا لدينا 1 كيلو غاز r22 ويعطينا مثلا 3طن تبريد يكون هذا الوزن نفسه لغاز بديل جديد يعطي سعة تبريد اعلى وهنا نجد ان منظومات R410A او بشكل عام المنظومات التي تعتمد الغازات البديلة تكون Compact اي صغيرة الحجم وزنها قليل ويعود ذلك لصغر حجم الضاغط
> ضغط 410 اعلى من 22 بمقدار 60%
> وساقوم برفع ملف يوضح الفرق


مهندس حيدر لعيونك ملف يوضح خواص غاز R410A على الرابط ادناه:
R410A .pdf


----------



## حيدراكرم (30 أغسطس 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> مهندس حيدر لعيونك ملف يوضح خواص غاز R410A على الرابط ادناه:
> R410A .pdf



ألف ألف شكر وتسلملي عيوني أستاذ بدران


----------



## islamsamir (30 أغسطس 2012)

:19: *عفوا البرنامج لا يعمل 
برجاء شرح وافى لطريقة التنصيب*


----------



## Badran Mohammed (30 أغسطس 2012)

islamsamir قال:


> :19: *عفوا البرنامج لا يعمل
> برجاء شرح وافى لطريقة التنصيب*


قم بتنصيب البرنامج ثم اذهب الى "C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\DVM-Pro\DVMPro.exe" 
ثم رجع تاريخ الحاسبة الى 2009 ثم شغل البرنامج علما ان الايقونة التي تظهر على سطح المكتب بعد التنصيب لاتحتاجها بل تحتاج الايقونة على المسار اعلاه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السؤال التقني الثاني :
ما هو مبدأ عمل الضاغط المستخدم في منظومة VRF والذي يسمى Digital Scroll Compressor علما ان الشركة التي صنعت هذا الضاغط هي شركة Copeland الامريكية اما الشركة التي ركبت كنترول التحكم بكمية مائع التبريد R410A وهو اصل هذه التقنية هي شركة Emerson والشركة التي اعطت الموافقة العالمية Approvalهي شركة CFM Test ؟
ننتضر الاجابات


----------



## the technical man (1 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذي العزيز 
شكرا على المعلومات ولكن للتوضيح فقط فانه ليس هناك فرق بين نظامي VRF و VRV، حيث ان هذا النظام ابتكرته شركة Daiken والاسم العلمي لهذا النظام هو VRF والتي هي مختصر ل (Variable Refrigerant Flow), وعلى هذا الاساس سمت هذه الشركة (Daiken) منتجها باسم مقارب لهذا الاسم والذي هو VRV والذي يعني (Variable Regregarent Volume) وشركة (LG وسمت منتجها Multi-V) وشركة (Mitsubishi سمت منتجها City Multi) وشركة (Hitachi لديها المنتجين DC inverter and Digital compressor) ، وبالتالي فأن الاسمين لنفس الشركة ولنفس المنتج وبعدها بدأت الشركات بأنتاج هذا النظام والذي يعمل بنظام DC Compressor للحصول على سعات تبريد مختلفة حسب الحمل الذي نحتاجه لكل حيز، ,ثم جاءت بعدها جاءت شركات اخرى وانتجت نظام مشابه لهذا النظام من حيث مبداالعمل وهو تدفق وسيط التبريد المتغير ولكن ليس من خلال تقنية DC inverter وانما من خلال تقنية Digital scroll وحصول عملية التدفق المتغير يتم في هذه الاجهزة من خلال صمام رجوعي يكون مثبت بعد خط الدفع للضاغط يتحسس مقدار وسيط التبريد المطلوب للحيز ويعيد الكمية الزائدة الى الضاغط مرة اخرى والشركات التي تعمل بهذه التقنية هي الشركات التي ذكرتها انفا وهناك شركات تنتج المنتجين حسب طلب السوق هذه الشركات، ومعظم الشركات التي تنتج نظام Digital compressor بدات في الفترة الاخيرة بالتحول الى نظام DC invertoer ومنها شركة (Macqway, Gree) نظرا لانه اعلى كفاءة واكثر حفظا للكهرباء بالاضافة الى مسألة الضجيج الموجود في نظام Digital Compressor، حتى ان السوق العالمي لمنتج Digital Compressor اصبح مقتصرا في الفترة الاخيرة على سوق الشرق الاوسط فقط وذلك لقلة مبيعاتهم التي تكاد تكون معدومة في الدول الصناعية ومعظم دول العالم، كما ان شركة LG لم تتحول الى نظام Digital Compressor بل بالعكس بدأت تطور منتجها وتحسن من بعض الامور الشكليه والتي تزيد من كفاءة الجهاز ونسبة C.O.P واخر منتجانها في هذا المجال هو VRF Multi-V III DC inverter Compressor.

مع خالص تحياتي وامتناني لجهودك ومشاركاتك الرائعة.


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 سبتمبر 2012)

the technical man قال:


> استاذي العزيز
> شكرا على المعلومات ولكن للتوضيح فقط فانه ليس هناك فرق بين نظامي VRF و VRV، حيث ان هذا النظام ابتكرته شركة Daiken والاسم العلمي لهذا النظام هو VRF والتي هي مختصر ل (Variable Refrigerant Flow), وعلى هذا الاساس سمت هذه الشركة (Daiken) منتجها باسم مقارب لهذا الاسم والذي هو VRV والذي يعني (Variable Regregarent Volume) وشركة (LG وسمت منتجها Multi-V) وشركة (Mitsubishi سمت منتجها City Multi) وشركة (Hitachi لديها المنتجين DC inverter and Digital compressor) ، وبالتالي فأن الاسمين لنفس الشركة ولنفس المنتج وبعدها بدأت الشركات بأنتاج هذا النظام والذي يعمل بنظام DC Compressor للحصول على سعات تبريد مختلفة حسب الحمل الذي نحتاجه لكل حيز، ,ثم جاءت بعدها جاءت شركات اخرى وانتجت نظام مشابه لهذا النظام من حيث مبداالعمل وهو تدفق وسيط التبريد المتغير ولكن ليس من خلال تقنية DC inverter وانما من خلال تقنية Digital scroll وحصول عملية التدفق المتغير يتم في هذه الاجهزة من خلال صمام رجوعي يكون مثبت بعد خط الدفع للضاغط يتحسس مقدار وسيط التبريد المطلوب للحيز ويعيد الكمية الزائدة الى الضاغط مرة اخرى والشركات التي تعمل بهذه التقنية هي الشركات التي ذكرتها انفا وهناك شركات تنتج المنتجين حسب طلب السوق هذه الشركات، ومعظم الشركات التي تنتج نظام Digital compressor بدات في الفترة الاخيرة بالتحول الى نظام DC invertoer ومنها شركة (Macqway, Gree) نظرا لانه اعلى كفاءة واكثر حفظا للكهرباء بالاضافة الى مسألة الضجيج الموجود في نظام Digital Compressor، حتى ان السوق العالمي لمنتج Digital Compressor اصبح مقتصرا في الفترة الاخيرة على سوق الشرق الاوسط فقط وذلك لقلة مبيعاتهم التي تكاد تكون معدومة في الدول الصناعية ومعظم دول العالم، كما ان شركة LG لم تتحول الى نظام Digital Compressor بل بالعكس بدأت تطور منتجها وتحسن من بعض الامور الشكليه والتي تزيد من كفاءة الجهاز ونسبة C.O.P واخر منتجانها في هذا المجال هو VRF Multi-V III DC inverter Compressor.
> مع خالص تحياتي وامتناني لجهودك ومشاركاتك الرائعة.



ولكن اين جواب السؤال التقني الثاني؟


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 سبتمبر 2012)

the technical man قال:


> استاذي العزيز
> شكرا على المعلومات ولكن للتوضيح فقط فانه ليس هناك فرق بين نظامي VRF و VRV، حيث ان هذا النظام ابتكرته شركة Daiken والاسم العلمي لهذا النظام هو VRF والتي هي مختصر ل (Variable Refrigerant Flow), وعلى هذا الاساس سمت هذه الشركة (Daiken) منتجها باسم مقارب لهذا الاسم والذي هو VRV والذي يعني (Variable Regregarent Volume) وشركة (LG وسمت منتجها Multi-V) وشركة (Mitsubishi سمت منتجها City Multi) وشركة (Hitachi لديها المنتجين DC inverter and Digital compressor) ، وبالتالي فأن الاسمين لنفس الشركة ولنفس المنتج وبعدها بدأت الشركات بأنتاج هذا النظام والذي يعمل بنظام DC Compressor للحصول على سعات تبريد مختلفة حسب الحمل الذي نحتاجه لكل حيز، ,ثم جاءت بعدها جاءت شركات اخرى وانتجت نظام مشابه لهذا النظام من حيث مبداالعمل وهو تدفق وسيط التبريد المتغير ولكن ليس من خلال تقنية DC inverter وانما من خلال تقنية Digital scroll وحصول عملية التدفق المتغير يتم في هذه الاجهزة من خلال صمام رجوعي يكون مثبت بعد خط الدفع للضاغط يتحسس مقدار وسيط التبريد المطلوب للحيز ويعيد الكمية الزائدة الى الضاغط مرة اخرى والشركات التي تعمل بهذه التقنية هي الشركات التي ذكرتها انفا وهناك شركات تنتج المنتجين حسب طلب السوق هذه الشركات، ومعظم الشركات التي تنتج نظام Digital compressor بدات في الفترة الاخيرة بالتحول الى نظام DC invertoer ومنها شركة (Macqway, Gree) نظرا لانه اعلى كفاءة واكثر حفظا للكهرباء بالاضافة الى مسألة الضجيج الموجود في نظام Digital Compressor، حتى ان السوق العالمي لمنتج Digital Compressor اصبح مقتصرا في الفترة الاخيرة على سوق الشرق الاوسط فقط وذلك لقلة مبيعاتهم التي تكاد تكون معدومة في الدول الصناعية ومعظم دول العالم، كما ان شركة LG لم تتحول الى نظام Digital Compressor بل بالعكس بدأت تطور منتجها وتحسن من بعض الامور الشكليه والتي تزيد من كفاءة الجهاز ونسبة C.O.P واخر منتجانها في هذا المجال هو VRF Multi-V III DC inverter Compressor.
> مع خالص تحياتي وامتناني لجهودك ومشاركاتك الرائعة.



ولكن اين جواب السؤال التقني الثاني؟
ونريد ان نمضي قدما...


----------



## أكرم حمزه (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> السؤال التقني الثاني :
> ما هو مبدأ عمل الضاغط المستخدم في منظومة VRF والذي يسمى Digital Scroll Compressor علما ان الشركة التي صنعت هذا الضاغط هي شركة Copeland الامريكية اما الشركة التي ركبت كنترول التحكم بكمية مائع التبريد R410A وهو اصل هذه التقنية هي شركة Emerson والشركة التي اعطت الموافقة العالمية Approvalهي شركة CFM Test ؟
> ننتضر الاجابات


الأستاذ بدران المحترم 
جواب هذا السؤال هو أن Digital Scroll Compressor يتكون من من سكرول متحرك وثابت ومن صمام (Puls width modulation valve ( PWM يقوم هذا الصمام المركب على خط الدفع بفتح قسم من غاز الدفع ليدفع بستم Loading piston وهذا البستم يدفع السكرول المتحرك الى الأسفل حتى يكون الدجتل سكرول غير محمل علما بان الصمام PWM يكون في الحاله الطبيعيه وهي حالة الoff يكون السكرول المتحرك مفعل (لودد) بالكامل ....هذه الطريقه الميكانيكيه مشابه للكبستي كونترول مال الكمبريسر الترددي Loaded & un loaded syelinder head valve blete ...

سؤالنا لأستاذ بدران ماهو الأفضل في الVRF بالنسبه للضواغط Digital Scroll Compressor أو DC Inverter Compressor مع عمل مقارنه بمحاسن ومساويء كل واحد وهل صحيح كلام الزميل the technical man الذي يقول فيه (أقتبس من ايميله)(هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t338161-9.html#ixzz25Eq3nKFq

ومعظم الشركات التي تنتج نظام Digital compressor بدات في الفترة الاخيرة بالتحول الى نظام DC invertoer ومنها شركة (Macqway, Gree) نظرا لانه اعلى كفاءة واكثر حفظا للكهرباء بالاضافة الى مسألة الضجيج الموجود في نظام Digital Compressor، حتى ان السوق العالمي لمنتج Digital Compressor اصبح مقتصرا في الفترة الاخيرة على سوق الشرق الاوسط فقط وذلك لقلة مبيعاتهم التي تكاد تكون معدومة في الدول الصناعية ومعظم دول العالم، كما ان شركة LG لم تتحول الى نظام Digital Compressor بل بالعكس بدأت تطور منتجها وتحسن من بعض الامور الشكليه والتي تزيد من كفاءة الجهاز ونسبة C.O.P واخر منتجانها في هذا المجال هو VRF Multi-V III DC inverter Compressor.)

مع شكري وتقديري لأستاذنا المبدع


----------



## mohamedtop (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحة معلومة مفيدة جدا من الاخ the technical manوشكرا لصاحب الموضوع المهندسBadran Mohammed


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 سبتمبر 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> الأستاذ بدران المحترم
> جواب هذا السؤال هو أن Digital Scroll Compressor يتكون من من سكرول متحرك وثابت ومن صمام (Puls width modulation valve ( PWM يقوم هذا الصمام المركب على خط الدفع بفتح قسم من غاز الدفع ليدفع بستم Loading piston وهذا البستم يدفع السكرول المتحرك الى الأسفل حتى يكون الدجتل سكرول غير محمل علما بان الصمام PWM يكون في الحاله الطبيعيه وهي حالة الoff يكون السكرول المتحرك مفعل (لودد) بالكامل ....هذه الطريقه الميكانيكيه مشابه للكبستي كونترول مال الكمبريسر الترددي Loaded & un loaded syelinder head valve blete ...
> 
> سؤالنا لأستاذ بدران ماهو الأفضل في الVRF بالنسبه للضواغط Digital Scroll Compressor أو DC Inverter Compressor مع عمل مقارنه بمحاسن ومساويء كل واحد وهل صحيح كلام الزميل the technical man الذي يقول فيه (أقتبس من ايميله)(هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t338161-9.html#ixzz25Eq3nKFq
> ...


بصراحة لا اريد ان ادخل بسجال مع بعض الاخوة لان موضوعنا علمي بحت
اول شئ هنالك فرق بين VRV وبين VRF 
VRV يغير من حجم المائع ولهذا سمي V من Volume عن طريق زيادة سرعة الدوران او تقليله 
اما VRF لايعمل هذا التغيير بل يقوم بعمل By Pass اي يغيير من كمية المائع الذي نسميه Flow 
اما VRF من شركة دايكن فهذا غير صحيح لانه شركة دايكن صاحبة الامتياز لVRV نعم
والامريكان هم رقم واحد بالعلم كما يقولون فلابد من توليد منظومة تنافس اليابانيون فكانت VRF 
VRF سعره اقل ومشاكله اقل بكثير وهنالك شواهد لدي 
ولكن لااريد ان اميز تقنية عن اخرى فهنالك من يحب ماركة واخر يكرها وحتى لاتصبح هذه الصفحة بروز عضلات لشركة عن سواها فالنستبعد اسماء الشركات


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 سبتمبر 2012)

تقنية vrv غالية لماذا؟
لانها تحتوي على مركبات اكثر مما تحتوية تقنية vrf .
ما هي هذه المركبات؟
انتضر الاجابة من الاخوة الذين يسالون ولا يحللون


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 سبتمبر 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> الأستاذ بدران المحترم
> جواب هذا السؤال هو أن Digital Scroll Compressor يتكون من من سكرول متحرك وثابت ومن صمام (Puls width modulation valve ( PWM يقوم هذا الصمام المركب على خط الدفع بفتح قسم من غاز الدفع ليدفع بستم Loading piston وهذا البستم يدفع السكرول المتحرك الى الأسفل حتى يكون الدجتل سكرول غير محمل علما بان الصمام PWM يكون في الحاله الطبيعيه وهي حالة الoff يكون السكرول المتحرك مفعل (لودد) بالكامل ....هذه الطريقه الميكانيكيه مشابه للكبستي كونترول مال الكمبريسر الترددي Loaded & un loaded syelinder head valve blete ...
> 
> سؤالنا لأستاذ بدران ماهو الأفضل في الVRF بالنسبه للضواغط Digital Scroll Compressor أو DC Inverter Compressor مع عمل مقارنه بمحاسن ومساويء كل واحد وهل صحيح كلام الزميل the technical man الذي يقول فيه (أقتبس من ايميله)(هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t338161-9.html#ixzz25Eq3nKFq
> ...



شركة ال جي كتبت VRF ثم DC Inverter هذا موجود في الكتالوك لماذا؟
هنالك مضاربات في السوق وهنالك تندر مكتوب به منظومة VRF فحتى لاتستبعد شركة ال جي عملت هذه اللعبة (بحق للشركات الاعيب كثيرة في مجال التسويق) فاذا كان VRV قالوا مظومتنا DC Inverter يعني VRV واذا كان التندر VRF يقولون هذا الكتالوك VRF مكتوب به فهم يعملون على الخطين بالطبق حتى يكونون منافسين في السوق وهي تعبر على كثير.
واذكر قبل فترة حدثني صديق لي في مدينة شمالية (لا اريد ذكر اسمها) عن لعبة في التندر حدثت
وهي التندر مكتوب فيه VRV ولا وجود لاي اسم للماركة 
لما قدمت شركات منظومتها VRF صدقوني *استبعدت من قبل الاستشاري والمشرف لماذا لانها VRF والتندر مكتوب فيه VRV*
وربحت شركة ال جي المشروع وكان هنالك فرق كبير في السعر لم ولن تتخيلوا 
علما من باب الطرفة هنالك مشروع نسخة في غير مدينة نصبوا فيه VRF واصلا هذا المشروع هو كوبي فلماذا ؟؟؟
الاخوة الذين يريدون ان يصعدوا اسم ماركة على اخرى فاليذهبوا بعيداً 
علما ان بعض الاخوة ليس لديهم مشاركات منذ فترة بعيدة هل استيقضوا الان ليتكلموا (انا لا اريد ان امنع اي سؤال ولكن نريد اسئلة تقنية واجابات علمية بعيدة عن ذكر الماركات )


----------



## the technical man (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الاستاذ بدران المحترم

شكرا على التعليق، واود ان انبه الى ان سؤالك يؤكد كلامي الذي قلته مسبقا وهو ان الاسم العلمي لهذا المنتج هو VRF والتقنية التي تستخدمها LG لهذا المنتج هو تقنية DC inverter للتمييز عن الشركات التي تستخدم ماركات تعمل بنظام Digital compresser واذا كان هناك تنادر تكتب VRV او VRF فهذا ليس سببه الشركات انما قلة المعلومات المتوفرة لدى المهندسين في هذا المجال بحيث انهم لا يميزون بين المنتجات ولا المسميات والكل يعرف بأن خبرة ومعلوات المهندسين وخاصة في دوائر الدوله في هذا المجال بالتحديد هي معلومات قليلة وتكاد تكون معدومة في اغلب الاحيان نظرا لأن هذا المنتج حديث بالنسبة لدولتنا، وان اغلب المهندسين يفضل العمل على الجلر ولا ينصح بهذا النظام لقصر المعلوات لديه عن هذه الانظمة.
انا احب ان اؤكد ان الغرض من المداخلة هو لتوضيح بعض النقاط فقط بعيدا عن السجالات التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع، ولزيادة المعلوات لدى المهندسين المتلقين لهذه المداخلات ومن خلالك يا استاذنا العزيز، واتمنى اذا حصل اي لبس في موضوع ما او سوء فهم على مداخلتي ان تقبل اعتذاري.


----------



## حيدراكرم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

أخواني الأعزاء

النتيجه منو الأفضل( هسه) فنيا Digital compresser OR DC inverter compresser 

تره أحنه أحتارينا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الجواب على هذا السؤال يبقى نسبي ويعتمد على خبرة المهندس 
ولكن انا مع التقنية الحديثة ومنظومة التبريد العصرية 
ولا اخفي عليك انا تعاملت مع منظومة Digital Scroll Comp. وقد اعجني عمالها بسبب لاتحتوي على 
EMC
Less Electrical Component
High Response at partial load 
Range of Partial load large than DC Inverter
Oil Problem not happens


----------



## حيدراكرم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الجواب على هذا السؤال يبقى نسبي ويعتمد على خبرة المهندس
> ولكن انا مع التقنية الحديثة ومنظومة التبريد العصرية
> ولا اخفي عليك انا تعاملت مع منظومة Digital Scroll Comp. وقد اعجني عمالها بسبب لاتحتوي على
> EMC
> ...



شكرا أستاذنا العزيز عله الأجابه والتوضيح
وهل صحيح الذي يقال أن Digital Scroll Comp غير أقتصادي في صرفيات الكهرباء مقارنه بDc Inverter Comp وكذلك صوته أعلى من بDc Inverter Comp. و Inverter Comp more soft in starting from digatal scroll comp. 
مع شكري وتقديري لكم


----------



## زيد علي الجبوري (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ بدران على هل مجهود


----------



## the technical man (2 سبتمبر 2012)

لكل نظام مميزاته وانا متداخل مع النظامين من حيث العمل والمميزات وارى ان نظام DC inverter هو جيد جدا من حيث الفكرة التي ابتك من اجلها النظام، فالذي لا يعلم ان هذا النظام ابتكر لأمر اساسي واحد وهو الوصول الى اقل صرف للكهرباء دون تأثر ذلك على كفاءة الاجهزة داخل الحيز المراد تكييفه، من هذا المنطلق تم الوصول الى قناعة تامه بأن مبدأ DC inverter هو افضل الانظمة الموجودة حاليا والتي تعطي اعلى كفاءة بأقل قدرة صرف للكهرباء كما انها تتميز بكثير من الامور منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:-
the power saving higher than digital compressor (reach to 70 % ).
the range of partial load are more than digital compressor, where we have 4 steps only between the minimum and maximum load in digital compressor, when, in the DC inverter technology we have 100 steps to goes from minimum to maximum loads in the final products for the companies that use this technology.
this steps of course will give us soft starting more than digital technology
noise level for the DC inveter are less than the other systems
كذلك يضاف الى نظام DC inverter ميزة اخرى وهو سهولة الكشف عن اي خلل او عطل قد يحدث في الجهاز وذلك من خلال ارقام تظهر على شاشه الريموت كونترول او على القظعه الخارجية من خلال لوحة مثبتة على الكارت الرئيسي main PCB وهذه اللوحة تسمى dip switch او من خلال حاسبة السيطرة المركزية اذا كانت المنظومة مربوطة او غير مربوطة على منظومة ادارة المباني BMS، وان كل رقم من هذه الارقام تعطي دلاله على جزء معين في المنظومة وموجود في كتاب الاعطال الخاص بكل شركة مع اعطاء كل المسببات التي ممكن ان تؤدي الى هذا الخلل وكل الحلول خطوة خطوة،بالتالي فأن الشخص المسؤول عن الصيانه سوف لن يحتاج الى جهد جهيد للوصول الى العطل واعادة المنظومة للخدمة في وقت.


----------



## أكرم حمزه (2 سبتمبر 2012)

the technical man قال:


> لكل نظام مميزاته وانا متداخل مع النظامين من حيث العمل والمميزات وارى ان نظام DC inverter هو جيد جدا من حيث الفكرة التي ابتك من اجلها النظام، فالذي لا يعلم ان هذا النظام ابتكر لأمر اساسي واحد وهو الوصول الى اقل صرف للكهرباء دون تأثر ذلك على كفاءة الاجهزة داخل الحيز المراد تكييفه، من هذا المنطلق تم الوصول الى قناعة تامه بأن مبدأ DC inverter هو افضل الانظمة الموجودة حاليا والتي تعطي اعلى كفاءة بأقل قدرة صرف للكهرباء كما انها تتميز بكثير من الامور منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:-
> the power saving higher than digital compressor (reach to 70 % ).
> the range of partial load are more than digital compressor, where we have 4 steps only between the minimum and maximum load in digital compressor, when, in the DC inverter technology we have 100 steps to goes from minimum to maximum loads in the final products for the companies that use this technology.
> this steps of course will give us soft starting more than digital technology
> ...



شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الشرح .....وننتظر توضيح أستاذ بدران على معلومات الأخ the techinical man في المشاركه أعلاه
مع شكري وتقديري لكل الأخوان الأعزاءالذين اثرو هذا الموضوع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (2 سبتمبر 2012)

the technical man قال:


> لكل نظام مميزاته وانا متداخل مع النظامين من حيث العمل والمميزات وارى ان نظام DC inverter هو جيد جدا من حيث الفكرة التي ابتك من اجلها النظام، فالذي لا يعلم ان هذا النظام ابتكر لأمر اساسي واحد وهو الوصول الى اقل صرف للكهرباء دون تأثر ذلك على كفاءة الاجهزة داخل الحيز المراد تكييفه، من هذا المنطلق تم الوصول الى قناعة تامه بأن مبدأ DC inverter هو افضل الانظمة الموجودة حاليا والتي تعطي اعلى كفاءة بأقل قدرة صرف للكهرباء كما انها تتميز بكثير من الامور منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:-
> the power saving higher than digital compressor (reach to 70 % ).
> the range of partial load are more than digital compressor, where we have 4 steps only between the minimum and maximum load in digital compressor, when, in the DC inverter technology we have 100 steps to goes from minimum to maximum loads in the final products for the companies that use this technology.
> this steps of course will give us soft starting more than digital technology
> ...


الاخ الرجل التقني
اذا كنت كما ذكرت اعلاه انه لديك معلومات جيدة في النظاميين وانا اشك بذلك طبعا (لا تزعل وخلي يكون صدرك واسع)
اريد ان تبين لي ما هي مساوئ مصطلح EMC في نظام DC Inverter
واذا كنت لاتعرف ما هو EMC فلا تخجل ساوضحه لك 
مع تقديري الك


----------



## the technical man (3 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذي العزيز

انا اريد ان اوضح ما ذكرته مسبقا وهو ان الغرض من المداخلة لزيادة المعلومات لدى المهندسين المتلقين لتدريبك ولتوضيح بعض النقاط التي فيها بعض اللبس في الموضوع وبالمحصلة نود ان تعم الفائدة لجميع المتلقين ونسأل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك وان تكون ممن سن سنة حسنة في مجتمعه، اما اذا كنت تشك في معلوماتي في هذا المجال فهذه قناعتك ورايك وانا احترمه واقدره ولن يزيدني شيا في حال لو تأكدت او شككت في معلوماتي.
عموما، اود ان انوه الى موضوع Electro Magnetic Compatibility او ما يعرف اصطلاحا (EMC)، والذي يعني تأثير التوافقات الكهرومغناطيسية المتولدة من الوحدات الخارجية على اجهزة الاتصالات وغيرها، والكل يعرف ان الوحدات الخارجية تثبت عادة اما على اسطح البنايات او في الطوابق الارضية او في البالكونات وغرف الخدمة في بعض البنايات على ان يراعى فيها موضوع التبادل الحراري لمنع حدوث اي خلل في المنظومة وخروج النظام عن العمل، وانا غير مقتنع نهائيا بموضوع EMC في نظام DC Inverter وتأثيره على الاجهزة المحيطة لأنه لا اعتقد ان هناك جهاز يؤثر على منظومة اتصال على بعد كذا متر، والكل يعلم او نوعا ما اكثر المهندسين المتداخلين في موضوع التنصيب بانه يجب ابعاد خطوط الكهرباء الرئيسية 3 phase عن خط الانابيب بمسافة قصيرة لضمان عدم تأثير الحث الكهرومغناطيسي من كيبلات الكهرباء على الاشارة بين الوحدات الداخلية والخارجية، فأذا كان تأثير الكهرباء 3 phase على الوحدات الخارجية لا يتعدى سنتمترات فان من باب اولى انه ليس هناك اي تاثير للاجهزة الخارجية على اي جسم الكتروني قريب منه علما ان الكل يعرف بان تنصيب الوحدات الخارجية يحتاج الى مسافة وان كانت قصيرة لغرض تمديد الانابيب النحاسية وتثبيت التراي الحامل للجهاز ومسافة عن الحائط (25 سم) على الاقل لضمان التبادل الحراري وامكانية عمل دوران للهواء حول القطعة الخارجية، فبالتالي ليس هناك اي تأثير لما يسمى EMC ان كان اصلا يؤثر في الجهزة الالكترونية كما يقال. وهنا انا اود ان اسألك ان تبين لنا ما هو التأثير الحقيقي EMC بالجداول والابعاد على الاجهزة الالكترونية واذا كان هناك دراسات او جداول توضح هذه النقطة.
واود ان اضيف نقطة اساسية الى الموضوع الذي طرحته في البداية وهو مفهموم مصطلح VRF وهل هو يمثل اسم علمي لمنتجات ذات صفات معينة ام هو اسم لمنتج خاص بمجموعة معينة، حيث انني ارفق لكم اخر تقرير لمنظمة Ashrae حول افضل الشركات الرائدة في مجال VRF للعام المنصرم، وهنا اقول VRF على حسب ما ذكرته المنظمة والتي تعتبر هي المرجع الرئيسي في هذا المجال وذكرت فيه الشركات الرائدة في هذا المجال ومنها الشركات التي تستخدم نظام DC inverter، وهذا يؤكد كلامي الذي ذكرته واكدته بأن مفهوم VRF هو مصطلح علمي وليس اسم لمنتج يعمل بتقنية معينة.
شكرا على سعة الصدر واتمنى ان لا اكون سببا في تاخر المحاضرات وتشتيت رؤية المهندسين المستفيدين من هذه المعلومات والتي هي رغم اختلافنا بالاراء فأنها لا تفسد للود قضية، ومردودها اكيد سيكون ايجابيا للجميع.
ادناه الرابط الخاص بالتقرير 
AHRI Certification Directory


----------



## Zain.alabideen (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ليس هنالك فرق بين VRV و VRF
VRV هو الاسم التجاري لشركة دايكن فقط ( بمعنى عندما تقول VRV عندها انت تقصد شركة دايكن ) ولكون شركة دايكن هي اول من انتجت VRF واطلقت عليه VRV فعليه الناس تعودت على الاسم.
وهنالك عدة تسميات لل VRF حسب الشركة المصنعة واذكر بعض منها:
MDV : تابع لشركة ميديا
DVM : تابع لشركة سامسونك
TVR : تابع لشركة ترين
وهذه الشركات اعلاه تستعمل Digital Scroll Compressors

اما الشركات التي تستعمل inverter compressors هي:
VRV : لشركة دايكن 
Set Free : لشركة هيتاشي
Multi V : لشركة LG
Mr. Slim لشركة متسوبيشي


----------



## أكرم حمزه (3 سبتمبر 2012)

the technical man قال:


> استاذي العزيز
> 
> انا اريد ان اوضح ما ذكرته مسبقا وهو ان الغرض من المداخلة لزيادة المعلومات لدى المهندسين المتلقين لتدريبك ولتوضيح بعض النقاط التي فيها بعض اللبس في الموضوع وبالمحصلة نود ان تعم الفائدة لجميع المتلقين ونسأل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك وان تكون ممن سن سنة حسنة في مجتمعه، اما اذا كنت تشك في معلوماتي في هذا المجال فهذه قناعتك ورايك وانا احترمه واقدره ولن يزيدني شيا في حال لو تأكدت او شككت في معلوماتي.
> عموما، اود ان انوه الى موضوع electro magnetic compatibility او ما يعرف اصطلاحا (emc)، والذي يعني تأثير التوافقات الكهرومغناطيسية المتولدة من الوحدات الخارجية على اجهزة الاتصالات وغيرها، والكل يعرف ان الوحدات الخارجية تثبت عادة اما على اسطح البنايات او في الطوابق الارضية او في البالكونات وغرف الخدمة في بعض البنايات على ان يراعى فيها موضوع التبادل الحراري لمنع حدوث اي خلل في المنظومة وخروج النظام عن العمل، وانا غير مقتنع نهائيا بموضوع emc في نظام dc inverter وتأثيره على الاجهزة المحيطة لأنه لا اعتقد ان هناك جهاز يؤثر على منظومة اتصال على بعد كذا متر، والكل يعلم او نوعا ما اكثر المهندسين المتداخلين في موضوع التنصيب بانه يجب ابعاد خطوط الكهرباء الرئيسية 3 phase عن خط الانابيب بمسافة قصيرة لضمان عدم تأثير الحث الكهرومغناطيسي من كيبلات الكهرباء على الاشارة بين الوحدات الداخلية والخارجية، فأذا كان تأثير الكهرباء 3 phase على الوحدات الخارجية لا يتعدى سنتمترات فان من باب اولى انه ليس هناك اي تاثير للاجهزة الخارجية على اي جسم الكتروني قريب منه علما ان الكل يعرف بان تنصيب الوحدات الخارجية يحتاج الى مسافة وان كانت قصيرة لغرض تمديد الانابيب النحاسية وتثبيت التراي الحامل للجهاز ومسافة عن الحائط (25 سم) على الاقل لضمان التبادل الحراري وامكانية عمل دوران للهواء حول القطعة الخارجية، فبالتالي ليس هناك اي تأثير لما يسمى emc ان كان اصلا يؤثر في الجهزة الالكترونية كما يقال. وهنا انا اود ان اسألك ان تبين لنا ما هو التأثير الحقيقي emc بالجداول والابعاد على الاجهزة الالكترونية واذا كان هناك دراسات او جداول توضح هذه النقطة.
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا الشرح وبارك الله فيك وياريت لوكانت لديك كتلوكات daikin vrv iv تضعها في هذا الملتقى لزياده في التوضيح 

مع التقدير


----------



## Zain.alabideen (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الفرق بين VRV & VRF
> VRF تقنية امريكية الكنترول يكون ميكانيكي Digital Scroll Compressore وهو الافضل حاليا والدليل شركات تبريد كثيرة تستخدم هذه التقنية مثل Samsung +Carrier +York + Media + Macqway +Tosot+Gree وغيرها
> VRV تقنية يابانية الكنترول يكون كهربائي Inverter Compressor وغالبا ما تستخدمه شركة LG+Daiken علما ان شركة ال جي بدات تتحول للعمل على VRF والسبب يعود الى غلاء السعر للتجهيز لمنظومة VRV بالمقارنة مع VRF



المهندس بدران المحترم
الواضح من كلامك ان منتج شركة Daiken هو ليس VRF بل VRV.
هل اطلعت مسبقا على كتلوكات شركة Daiken
ما رأيك ان تفتح الرابط في الاسفل لصفحة شركة Daiken حيث كتب فيها
What is VRV?

VRV stands for Variable Refrigerant Volume, *also known in the wider industry as variable refrigerant flow (VRF)*. At the heart is Daikin’s renowned heat pump and inverter technology. A VRV/VRF system is still the only commercial system that continuously adjusts the refrigerant volume within the system to match exactly the heating or cooling requirement in each area, for optimum comfort and maximum energy efficiency

What is VRV? | Daikin


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Zain.alabideen قال:


> المهندس بدران المحترم
> الواضح من كلامك ان منتج شركة Daiken هو ليس VRF بل VRV.
> هل اطلعت مسبقا على كتلوكات شركة Daiken
> ما رأيك ان تفتح الرابط في الاسفل لصفحة شركة Daiken حيث كتب فيها
> ...



مهندس زين العابدين 
يجب ان تقرا المقال 
مفاد المقال انه لافرق بين VRF , VRV كتقنية جديدة تعمل ضمن الانظمة العصرية وهذا شئ عام ان النظاميين جديدين ويلبيان حاجة الانسان فيما يخص الطاقة وشروط راحة الانسان كما مدرج ادناه:
VRV/VRF system is still the only commercial system that continuously adjusts the refrigerant volume within the system to match exactly the heating or cooling requirement in each area
علما انني اشرت الى مجهود شركة دايكن في انها اول شركة اتجهت بمسار الترشيد في استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية
اذا اتفقنا انه لافرق بين النظاميين من حيث التغيير في كمية مائع التبريد وحسب الحمل الجزئي 
ولكن VRF كتقنية للتغيير الحاصل في في النظام لكي يلبي حاجة الحمل الجزئي هنالك فرق وهي تقنية امريكية نعم الفكرة يابانية من حيث VRV ولكن التي طورت مفهوم الفكرة وانتجت VRF هي شركة Copeland وشركة Emerson 
هذا الذي اريد ان اصل اليه
الخلاصة :لافرق بين VRV VRF من حيث انهما منظومة عصرية
ولكن هنالك فرق من حيث الية التغيير اضافة الى ان VRF تقنية امريكية بحتة وان VRV تقنية يابانية وهي غالية واسالك كم هو سعر الطن لماركة دايكن ؟


----------



## the technical man (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جميعا على التعقيب ولكن للتوضيح ايضا فان شركتي Copeland & Emerson صاحبتا فكرة Digital scrol وليس مفهوم VRF.
اما سعر طن Daiken فهو بحدود 1800 دولار على حد علمي ولكن اذا اردنا المقارنه فيجب ان نعلم بأن سعر الجهاز ليس سببه اختلاف التقنية فقط ( يعني ان سبب غلاء الاجهزة ليس بسبب تقنية DC inverter فقط ) وانما امور اخرى اضافية يجب ان توضح ولو انا متيقن بأن كل المتداخلين في موضوع التجهيز والسوق يعرفون هذه الامور وهو ان انتاج شركات DC inverter هي في دول ذات كفاءة ودخل عاليين (يعني ان Daiken تصنع في اليابان، وشركة LG في كوريا،....الخ ) ,وهذه الدول تعتبر رصينة من حيث الاجهزة المصدرة للدول وبالتالي تكون اسعارها مرتفعة نوعا ما نظرا للمواصفات العاليه للاجهزة المصنعة وغلاء اسعار اليد العامله وغيرها من الامور الكثيرة، في حين ان اغلب الشركات التي تنتج نظام Digital scrol تكون مصانعها في الصين ومنها (Gree, Samsung, Carrier,...etc) وهذه الشركات فيما لو نقلت انتاجها الى دولها الرئيسة ستجد ان الاسعار سوف ترتفع الى حد معين، والكل يعلم بهذه المساله. فلو عرفنا مثلا ان هناك منتجين احدهما مصنع في امريكا والثاني مصنع في الصين فأكيد اننا سوف نختار المصنع في امريكا لأنه بالتأكيد سيكون افضل وكذا الحال في اليابان وكوريا فهذه الدول تعتبر دول رصينة من حيث مواصفات الاجهزة المصدرة من دولها بغض النظر عما لو كانت هناك مصانع لنفس الشركة في اكثر من دوله. وهذه حقيقة يعلمها الجميع فيما يخص المنظومات المركزية على نحو كبير.


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 سبتمبر 2012)

the technical man قال:


> شكرا جميعا على التعقيب ولكن للتوضيح ايضا فان شركتي Copeland & Emerson صاحبتا فكرة Digital scrol وليس مفهوم VRF.
> اما سعر طن Daiken فهو بحدود 1800 دولار على حد علمي ولكن اذا اردنا المقارنه فيجب ان نعلم بأن سعر الجهاز ليس سببه اختلاف التقنية فقط ( يعني ان سبب غلاء الاجهزة ليس بسبب تقنية DC inverter فقط ) وانما امور اخرى اضافية يجب ان توضح ولو انا متيقن بأن كل المتداخلين في موضوع التجهيز والسوق يعرفون هذه الامور وهو ان انتاج شركات DC inverter هي في دول ذات كفاءة ودخل عاليين (يعني ان Daiken تصنع في اليابان، وشركة LG في كوريا،....الخ ) ,وهذه الدول تعتبر رصينة من حيث الاجهزة المصدرة للدول وبالتالي تكون اسعارها مرتفعة نوعا ما نظرا للمواصفات العاليه للاجهزة المصنعة وغلاء اسعار اليد العامله وغيرها من الامور الكثيرة، في حين ان اغلب الشركات التي تنتج نظام Digital scrol تكون مصانعها في الصين ومنها (Gree, Samsung, Carrier,...etc) وهذه الشركات فيما لو نقلت انتاجها الى دولها الرئيسة ستجد ان الاسعار سوف ترتفع الى حد معين، والكل يعلم بهذه المساله. فلو عرفنا مثلا ان هناك منتجين احدهما مصنع في امريكا والثاني مصنع في الصين فأكيد اننا سوف نختار المصنع في امريكا لأنه بالتأكيد سيكون افضل وكذا الحال في اليابان وكوريا فهذه الدول تعتبر دول رصينة من حيث مواصفات الاجهزة المصدرة من دولها بغض النظر عما لو كانت هناك مصانع لنفس الشركة في اكثر من دوله. وهذه حقيقة يعلمها الجميع فيما يخص المنظومات المركزية على نحو كبير.


نلاحظ ان الرجل التقني وانا اقول المهندس التقني بدأ يرفع يده
اخي العزيز انت تريد ان تقول ان الضاغط هو امريكي والجهاز من دايكن يعني ياباني فهو منافي تماما للمنطق لان روح منظومة التبريد هو الضاغط فنرجع ونقول التقنية امريكية هذا من باب 
من باب ثاني شركة دايكن هي شركة ذات طابع تجاري بحت ثم علمي تريد ان تصل ان شركة دايكن صنعت VRV على DC Inverter ثم رات نفسها لو تاخذ ضاغط من امريكا بتقنية VRF يعني Digital هذا كلام بالمرة غير منطقي .
وازيدك علما ان امريكا وشعبها الذي يعتبر نفسه No1 لا يدعون اي شركة كانت ان تنافس اسمها.
واوضح بخصوص التصنيع:
ان Carrier تاخذ من مصنع ميديا وهو مصنع عالمي كبير
Gree,Tosot تاخذ من مصنع Gree العالمي الذي ينافس مصنع ميديا ويتجاوزه
وان شركة Samsung القطعة الخارجية تصنع في كوريا والقطع الداخلية تصنع في الصين ولان اهم شئ في الجهاز هو القطعة الخارجية اعتبر ان النظام جميعه كوري
وجاري البحث عن ماركة ال جي 
لا اريد ان اكتب شئ انا غير متاكد منه


----------



## the technical man (3 سبتمبر 2012)

لا استاذي العزيز اتمنى ان يتم تفسير كلامي بالصورة الصحيحة، انا لم اقل ان Daiken تشتري ضاغطها من امريكا، ولكنك حصرت مفهوم VRF في شركتي Copeland و Emerson وهذا غير ممكن اطلاقا من الناحية العلمية لان الاساس في موضوع VRF هو ابتكار شركات التكييف لهذا العلم وليس هو من ابتكارات الشركات التي تورد شركات التبريد بالقطع الميكانيكية والالكترونية، علما ان Daiken تستخدم ضاغط يحمل علامة Daiken وليس شركة ثانية كما ذكرته انفا في مداخلتك السابقة، اما فيما يخص الشركات وطريقة تعاملها، فكل الشركات نظرتها تجارية بحته ثم علمية بعد ذلك فهذه النظرة لا تقتصر على Daiken فقط.
اما فيما يخص الشركات فالغرض من بيان الامور هو ليس انتقاصا بالشركات التي تنتج اي نظام لان كل هذه الشركات لها مميزاتها وزبائنها وانا اقصد الشركات الرصينه هنا وليست الماركات المحلية التي ذكرتها، وهناك امر اخر وهو مهم جدا بالنسبة لمفهوم التبريد ويؤثر جدا على المنظومة على اعتبار انه روح المنظومة على حد وصفك وهو موضوع الضاغط، فالكل يعرف ان المنظومة المستخدمة في العراق والخليج عموما هي منظومات مصممه لتتحمل درجات الحراة العالية في الصيف او ما يطلق عليها بالمنظومات الاستوائية Tropical Systems والضاغط المستخدم لهذه المنظومة يجب ان يكون T3 والذي يعني انه يتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية، فكل المنظومات التي تعمل بنظام DC Inverter تستخدم ضواغط T3. في حين ان معظم المنظومات التي تستخدم Digital Scroll تستخدم الضاغط من نوع T1 وهذا النوع لا يتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية ومنها ضاغط شركة سامسونج DVM مع احترامي وتقديري لهذه الشركة ومنتجاتها، ويمكن لأي شخص ان يفتح اي قطعة خارجية لمنظومة DC inverter او Digital Scroll وان يشاهد هذا الشئ ( على ان يكون النظام Tropical )، وبالتالي فهي ليست مسألة اختلاف في مبدأ عمل الضاغط فقط وبالتالي حصل هذا الفرق الكبير بين النظامين في السعر وانما هناك امور كثيرة تدخل في مساله السعر ومنها المسأله المذكورة اعلاه، بالاضافة الى ضعف رقابة السيطرة النوعية.
اما اذا كنت تبحث عن مصانع المنظومات للشركات التي تستخدم DC Inverter ومنها Daiken فهي في اليابان وتايلند و LG في كوريا بالنسبة لكل القطع الداخلية والخارجية. 
الاهم من هذا كله ان ذكرت اليوم بان الفيصل في موضوع المسميات هي منظمة Ashrae على اعتبار انها المصدر الرئيسي لكل تشريعات التكييف ان صح القول وهي اطلقت اسم VRF على كل الشركات بصنفيها DC Inverter و Digital Compressor، وبالتالي نتيقن بأن المفهوم الصحيح للمسميات هو هذا الذي ذكرته المنظمة وليس غيره كما كنا نظنه سابقا.
شكري وتقديري واعتزازي الكبير لصاحب المشروع ولكل من تداخل بجزئية ولو بسيطة ابتغى منها مصلحة الجميع، وارجو الله ان يوفق الجميع لعمل الخير.


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 سبتمبر 2012)

the technical man قال:


> لا استاذي العزيز اتمنى ان يتم تفسير كلامي بالصورة الصحيحة، انا لم اقل ان Daiken تشتري ضاغطها من امريكا، ولكنك حصرت مفهوم VRF في شركتي Copeland و Emerson وهذا غير ممكن اطلاقا من الناحية العلمية لان الاساس في موضوع VRF هو ابتكار شركات التكييف لهذا العلم وليس هو من ابتكارات الشركات التي تورد شركات التبريد بالقطع الميكانيكية والالكترونية، علما ان Daiken تستخدم ضاغط يحمل علامة Daiken وليس شركة ثانية كما ذكرته انفا في مداخلتك السابقة، اما فيما يخص الشركات وطريقة تعاملها، فكل الشركات نظرتها تجارية بحته ثم علمية بعد ذلك فهذه النظرة لا تقتصر على Daiken فقط.
> اما فيما يخص الشركات فالغرض من بيان الامور هو ليس انتقاصا بالشركات التي تنتج اي نظام لان كل هذه الشركات لها مميزاتها وزبائنها وانا اقصد الشركات الرصينه هنا وليست الماركات المحلية التي ذكرتها، وهناك امر اخر وهو مهم جدا بالنسبة لمفهوم التبريد ويؤثر جدا على المنظومة على اعتبار انه روح المنظومة على حد وصفك وهو موضوع الضاغط، فالكل يعرف ان المنظومة المستخدمة في العراق والخليج عموما هي منظومات مصممه لتتحمل درجات الحراة العالية في الصيف او ما يطلق عليها بالمنظومات الاستوائية Tropical Systems والضاغط المستخدم لهذه المنظومة يجب ان يكون T3 والذي يعني انه يتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية، فكل المنظومات التي تعمل بنظام DC Inverter تستخدم ضواغط T3. في حين ان معظم المنظومات التي تستخدم Digital Scroll تستخدم الضاغط من نوع T1 وهذا النوع لا يتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية ومنها ضاغط شركة سامسونج DVM مع احترامي وتقديري لهذه الشركة ومنتجاتها، ويمكن لأي شخص ان يفتح اي قطعة خارجية لمنظومة DC inverter او Digital Scroll وان يشاهد هذا الشئ ( على ان يكون النظام Tropical )، وبالتالي فهي ليست مسألة اختلاف في مبدأ عمل الضاغط فقط وبالتالي حصل هذا الفرق الكبير بين النظامين في السعر وانما هناك امور كثيرة تدخل في مساله السعر ومنها المسأله المذكورة اعلاه، بالاضافة الى ضعف رقابة السيطرة النوعية.
> اما اذا كنت تبحث عن مصانع المنظومات للشركات التي تستخدم DC Inverter ومنها Daiken فهي في اليابان وتايلند و LG في كوريا بالنسبة لكل القطع الداخلية والخارجية.
> الاهم من هذا كله ان ذكرت اليوم بان الفيصل في موضوع المسميات هي منظمة Ashrae على اعتبار انها المصدر الرئيسي لكل تشريعات التكييف ان صح القول وهي اطلقت اسم VRF على كل الشركات بصنفيها DC Inverter و Digital Compressor، وبالتالي نتيقن بأن المفهوم الصحيح للمسميات هو هذا الذي ذكرته المنظمة وليس غيره كما كنا نظنه سابقا.
> شكري وتقديري واعتزازي الكبير لصاحب المشروع ولكل من تداخل بجزئية ولو بسيطة ابتغى منها مصلحة الجميع، وارجو الله ان يوفق الجميع لعمل الخير.



لا اعرف كيف تتهم شركات على انها غير استوائي بدون دليل فانا على يقين ان شركة Samsung نوع الضاغط هو استوائي ويعمل على T3 ولدي الدليل 
اذهب الى مشروع كلية الاعلام في كربلاء المقدسة حيث ان المنظومة ربطت قبل حوالي 50 يوم علما ان استلام المشروع كان بدرجة حرارة تجاوزت 54 درجة مئوية *وهذا ما ينفي كلامك عن ان شركة سامسونك T1* فكيف عملت المنظومة ودرجة الحرارة تعدت 50 درجة مئوية 
اما من حيث ان سرعة منظومةLG DC Inverter للاحمال اسرع فهذا كلام غير صحيح فسرعة استجابتها لتغيير الاحمال الجزئية بطئ جدا والدليل ادناه 
Samsung vs LG.jpg


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ولدي دليل عقلاني اذا كنت تريد ان تتنور اما اذا كنت تريد ان تبقى في الظلام فهذا شأنك
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد


----------



## أكرم حمزه (3 سبتمبر 2012)

badran mohammed قال:


> ولدي دليل عقلاني اذا كنت تريد ان تتنور اما اذا كنت تريد ان تبقى في الظلام فهذا شأنك
> اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد



شكرا جزيلا استاذ بدران لقد نورتنا بمعلوماتك القيمه وكلنا ثقه الأن بمنظومة samsung dvm


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 سبتمبر 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> شكرا جزيلا استاذ بدران لقد نورتنا بمعلوماتك القيمه وكلنا ثقه الأن بمنظومة samsung dvm


شكرا لك اخي مهندس اكرم على مرورك الكريم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السؤال التقني الثالث:
ما هي التحديثات التي وضعتها الشركات لعمل الجهاز بدرجات حرارة عالية ؟
وما هو اول غاز صديق للاوزون وضع في المنظومة؟
ننتضر الاجابات


----------



## حيدراكرم (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الأستاذ بدران المحترم 
هناك عدة أسئله فنيه يطرحها الزبون(ألجهه المستفيده) حول منظومة vrf وهي
1.المنظومه تحتوي على كميات كبيره من غاز الفريون وهذا الغاز يمر داخل البنايه(داخل السقوف الثانويه)بواسطة أنابيب طويله وبأقطار مختلفه وكذلك وجود القطع الداخليه dx مما يكون الحيز في خطر في حالة تسرب الفريون داخل البنايه وبكميات كبيره مما يؤثر على سلامة الأشخاص داخل البنايه(خطر الأختناق والتسمم) ... مما حدى البعض بتفضيل منظومة الجلر(في أحد المشاريع في محافظتي على ال vrv بسب كون الماء هو وسيط التبريد داخل البنايه وعند تسرب الماء من (الفان كويل) لاتوجد خطوره على صحة مستخدمي البنايه .... السؤال هو كيف يتم الأحتياط لهذا الأمر حتى تكون المنظومه أمينه على صحة وسلامة الأشخاص وكيف يتم أقناع الجهه المستفيده بذلك.
2.بسبب كلفة منظومة vrv or vrf العاليه مقارنة بالسبالت أو البكجات أو الجلرات كيف يتم أقناع الزبون بمنظومة vrv or vrf (تسويق المنظومه) .
نرجو أسنادكم في الأجابه على الأسئله أعلاه التي تطرح دائما عند بداية كل مشروع
مع شكري وتقديري العالي لكم وجهودكم في أسناد المهندسين .
أخوك م.أكرم


----------



## Ma7ame7o (6 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحة نظام ممتاز بس فى دول الخليج الظروف الجوية قاسية جدا من حرارة عالية وغبار والنظام دة حساس جدا ومش منتشر


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بيك استاذ بدران على المعلومات القيمة جدا
م.احمد هاني


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 سبتمبر 2012)

حيدراكرم قال:


> الأستاذ بدران المحترم
> هناك عدة أسئله فنيه يطرحها الزبون(ألجهه المستفيده) حول منظومة vrf وهي
> 1.المنظومه تحتوي على كميات كبيره من غاز الفريون وهذا الغاز يمر داخل البنايه(داخل السقوف الثانويه)بواسطة أنابيب طويله وبأقطار مختلفه وكذلك وجود القطع الداخليه dx مما يكون الحيز في خطر في حالة تسرب الفريون داخل البنايه وبكميات كبيره مما يؤثر على سلامة الأشخاص داخل البنايه(خطر الأختناق والتسمم) ... مما حدى البعض بتفضيل منظومة الجلر(في أحد المشاريع في محافظتي على ال vrv بسب كون الماء هو وسيط التبريد داخل البنايه وعند تسرب الماء من (الفان كويل) لاتوجد خطوره على صحة مستخدمي البنايه .... السؤال هو كيف يتم الأحتياط لهذا الأمر حتى تكون المنظومه أمينه على صحة وسلامة الأشخاص وكيف يتم أقناع الجهه المستفيده بذلك.
> 2.بسبب كلفة منظومة vrv or vrf العاليه مقارنة بالسبالت أو البكجات أو الجلرات كيف يتم أقناع الزبون بمنظومة vrv or vrf (تسويق المنظومه) .
> ...


م.اكرم 
ادناه اجابتي على الاسئلة:
اولا غاز R410A هو غاز غير سام وغير قابل للاحتراق وهو غير غير مرئي عند حدوث تسريب له مما يجعله افضل من الماء الوسيط المستخدم في منظومة chilled water system في حالة خروج الماء سنرى ترطيب للسقف ثم نرى تشوه في الوان السقف الخ.
ويجب ان نقارن هذه المنظومات مع المنظومات المركزية حصراً يعني جرم كبير ان نقارن هذه المنظومات VRF or VRV مع سبلت يونت لان هنالك اختلاف في اصل المقارنة لا في مظمون المقارنة.
منظومة الجلر اتحدى اي مهندس ولدي دراسة مستفيضة في هذا الامر وانا الان في طور انجاز بحث علمي يقدم لاغراض الترقية العلمية يقارن الكلفة الابتدائية والتشغيلية للمنظومتين وادرج لك قيم تم اتنقائها من مشروع 
Chiller system + Boiler يعني تبريد وتدفئة + ملحقات المنظومةwater Pump+AHU+water Pipe+Duct For AHU+Diffuser+Expansion Tank+Water Fitting For pipe +Silencer سعر الطن الواحد مع العمل لايقل عن هذه الحدود 2250$ -2000$ 
منظومة VRF :سعر الطن الواحد مع العمل لايتجاوز 1600$ على اعلى تسعير 
فمسالة السعر ابدا ما تتجاوز وحتى منظومة الباكج يونت ايضا سعر الطن يكون قريب من VRF ولكن يحتاج توفير ارتفاع عالي للسقف لمرور الدكت وكلما كبر حجم منظومة الباكج كلما كبر الدكت ولهذا لا نرى طنية كبيرة لهذه المنظومة اعلى شئ متداول 30 طن لجميع الشركات ما عدا شركات متخصصة مثل يورك لديها 50 طن وربما هذه للاستخدام الصناعي الذي لاتكون جمالية الانهاء موجودة على عكس البناية التجارية او المنزلية يكون Finish Factor شئ مهم بها.
وساقوم برفع ملف يوضح خصائص الغازات البديلة جميع الخواص


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ادناه ملف يوضح خواص غاز R410A على الرابط التالي:
http://www.actrol.com.au/techPapers/r410a.pdf


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Ma7ame7o قال:


> بصراحة نظام ممتاز بس فى دول الخليج الظروف الجوية قاسية جدا من حرارة عالية وغبار والنظام دة حساس جدا ومش منتشر



تم استخادم هذا النظام في كثير من المشاريع ولكن حجم منظومات الماء اكثر انتشارا في هذه البلدان (الخليج) بسبب ان معظم الاستشاريين لديكم يميلون كثيرا لمنظومة الماء لانها منظومة عملوا عليها وتمرسوا فيها خلال اكثر من 4-5عقود ولا يريدون الانتقال الى منظومة اخرى بديلة .
واخر مشروع كبير تم اعتماد هذه المنظومة في (سامسونج تزود مؤسسة الإمارات للطاقة النووية بنظام DVM III plus من خلال موزعها لأجهزة التكييف (CAC) في الإمارات)
راجع اصل المقال على الربط ادناه:
سامسونج تزود مؤسسة الإمارات للطاقة النووية بنظام DVM III plus من خلال موزعها لأجهزة التكييف (CAC) في الإمارات - Zawya


----------



## MAHTALK (8 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الشكر الجزيل للاخ محمد بدران عللى البرنامج والشرح 
وانا نفذت هذا النظام في مدينة خليفة في ابوظبي ولكن من شركة ميتسوبيشي واذا سمحتلي ارفق مخطط الاوتكاد للمشروع 
م محمد حميدي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 سبتمبر 2012)

MAHTALK قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الشكر الجزيل للاخ محمد بدران عللى البرنامج والشرح
> وانا نفذت هذا النظام في مدينة خليفة في ابوظبي ولكن من شركة ميتسوبيشي واذا سمحتلي ارفق مخطط الاوتكاد للمشروع
> م محمد حميدي



اهلا بك اخي محمد حميدي
نظام VRF متسوبيشي ايضا كما اتذكر نظام التغيير يعمل وفق Digital Scroll Compressor 
بامكانك اضافة المخططات لكي يستفاد منها جميع الاخوة


----------



## حيدراكرم (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> م.اكرم
> ادناه اجابتي على الاسئلة:
> اولا غاز R410A هو غاز غير سام وغير قابل للاحتراق وهو غير غير مرئي عند حدوث تسريب له مما يجعله افضل من الماء الوسيط المستخدم في منظومة chilled water system في حالة خروج الماء سنرى ترطيب للسقف ثم نرى تشوه في الوان السقف الخ.
> ويجب ان نقارن هذه المنظومات مع المنظومات المركزية حصراً يعني جرم كبير ان نقارن هذه المنظومات VRF or VRV مع سبلت يونت لان هنالك اختلاف في اصل المقارنة لا في مظمون المقارنة.
> ...



شكرا أخي العزيز أستاذ بدران على الأجابه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (9 سبتمبر 2012)

حيدراكرم قال:


> شكرا أخي العزيز أستاذ بدران على الأجابه



تدلل مهندس حيدر


----------



## eyadinuae (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> eyadinuae اولا لا اعرف مالسبب الذي يجعلك تقول خطأ فعن اي خطأ تتحدث فانا قد وضحت الفرق بين VRF&VRV الذي انت لاتعرفه مسبقا والذي دفعني لهذا الكلام هو ان المنظومة التي تعمل على غاز R410A نوع LG ضغطها التشغيلي هو 39 بار فكيف نفحص عند ادناه من هذا الضغط ؟؟علما انني عملت على هذا النظام في اول مشروع قد انت غير موجود ولم تسمع بهذه المنظومة
> اما فيما يخص Multi V فاتحداك ان تجد هذه الكلمة في جميع مشاركاتي



*اخي الكريم ..
اولا انا اسف لاني لم اجبك لمدة طويلة وانقطاعي عن المنتدى لفترة .. 
ثانيا الخطأ هو الربط بين التسميات ونوع الكونترول فالVRF وال VRV فهي مجرد تسميات ال VRV هي العلامة التجارية للدايكن صاحبة الفظل في تطوير هذا المنتج وبسبب انتشار هذا النوع واقتباس شركات عديدة منها او تطوير انظمتها الخاصة بها المشابهة لها وانتشارها في نهاية العقد الماضي فقد تم اطلاق مصطلح ال VRF وهي مختصر عام شامل لكل هذه الانواع سواء اكان دايكن ام سامسونج ام غيرها 
اما الكونترول فهو نوعان :
1- ال الكومبريسور المتغير السرعة ومن ثم متغير الضخ الذي يعتمد على ال في اف دي VFD وهو اختصار ال Variable frequency drive والذي يتم تغيير سرعته الكترونيا للمحرك الكهربائي المشغل للكومبريسور اي محرك من نوع اي سي AC مع VFD وهو جيلين القديم الانلوك الذي لم يعد يستخدم والديجيتال او مايسمى خطأ بالديجيتال كومبريسور .
2- الكومبريسور الاي سي ثابت السرعة مع كومبريسور اخر بمحرك دي سي .. 
لكل نوع عيوبه ومحاسنه ال جي لديها النوع الثاني اما الدايكن فلديها النوع الاول ..
اما حول ملاحظتك حول الضغط فهي كما قال احد المشاركين فهي لمشروعي الحالي وهو نوع MPS من ال جي والذي يستخدم فريون ار 22 .. 
الملتي في هو الاسم التجاري للال جي VRF
الفي ارف في هو الاسم التجاري للدايكن VRF 
الملتي ستي هو الاسم التجاري للمتسوبيشي VRF 
وهذه الثلاثة وحسب الترتيب هي اكثر الانواع شهرة هنا في الامارات ..
اما حول عدم معرفتي .. عملت على هذه الانظمة وخاصة الدايكن والال جي من عام 2007 ولدي 5 مشاريع مصممة واعرف حتى اسماء المجهزين ووكلاؤهم هنا في الامارات ولدي مشروع الان اشرف عليه الانف الذكر اعلاه وفي العراق فمنذ بداية العام 2011 صممت دار ضيافة الموانيء العراقية في البصرة وقد اختاروا الالجي .. ويوجد الكثير في الامارات والعراق ممن عملوا عليها واصبحوا خبراء بها وذهبوا الى دورات في كوريا على الالجي تحديدا والذي هو حاليا شائع الاستعمال .. 
اما لماذا افظل الدايكن .. لانه متطور اكثر وخاصة الكونترول والثرموستات حيث ان الاخير يعمل بالنظام الرقمي النبضي ويتحكم بنصف درجة مؤية .. ولكن لكونه ياباني فهو غالي الثمن .. 
اما السامسونغ واليورك وغيرها فليست مشهورة هنا وقليلة الاستعمال جدا الا في مشاريع قليلة .. 
ولدي سؤال حول السامسوتغ هل اقوم بارجاع تاريخ الحاسبة قبل التنصيب لو بعد التنصيب ؟ لاني نصبته عدة مرات ورجعت التاريخ لعام 2010 ولم يعمل وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا .. *


----------



## eyadinuae (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> تم استخادم هذا النظام في كثير من المشاريع ولكن حجم منظومات الماء اكثر انتشارا في هذه البلدان (الخليج) بسبب ان معظم الاستشاريين لديكم يميلون كثيرا لمنظومة الماء لانها منظومة عملوا عليها وتمرسوا فيها خلال اكثر من 4-5عقود ولا يريدون الانتقال الى منظومة اخرى بديلة .
> واخر مشروع كبير تم اعتماد هذه المنظومة في (سامسونج تزود مؤسسة الإمارات للطاقة النووية بنظام DVM III plus من خلال موزعها لأجهزة التكييف (CAC) في الإمارات)
> راجع اصل المقال على الربط ادناه:
> سامسونج تزود مؤسسة الإمارات للطاقة النووية بنظام DVM III plus من خلال موزعها لأجهزة التكييف (CAC) في الإمارات - Zawya



*اخي الكريم ..
بلاشك اختيار منظومة تبريد لمشروع معين يخضع لدراسة كل المنظومات وايهما الاقتصادية من ناحية الكلفة الاولية او من ناحية الكلفة التشغيلية وفي المنظور البعيد اضافة الى تحقيقها اعلى درجات الرفاهية ومن ثم كل منظومة لها محدداتها .. فمنظومات الفي ارف VRF محددة بالارتفاع وهو 50 متر كاقصى حد سواء اكان الضخ الى اعلى او اسفل وهذا يعتي 50 متر تقسيم ثلاث امتار ارتفاع الطابق فهي مناسبة للابنية لغاية ارتفاع 15 طابق اما اكثر من ذلك فلا تستخدم هنا في الامارات وفي الابراج Towers في ارتفاعات 30 او 40 او 50 طايق يتم استخدام منظومات الجلر .. منظومات الفي ارف VRF مناسبة للمنازل والابنية الصغيرة وللاتفاعات محدودة مثل التي ذكرتها اضافة الا انها تعطيك الفائدة الاقتصادية في الابنية المنتشرة على مساحات قليلة ( راجع كاتالوكات الدايكن في ار في ) .. اما تطبيقاتها فهي للابنية الادارية والسكنية والمدرسية ولايمكن استخدامها للقاعات والجوامع والمعامل اي القاعات والمساحات المفتوحة .. 
اما المقارنة مع الجلر فلدى كل المجهزين تحليل مالي ومقارنة بين الجلر والفي ارف ولكن للابنية الصغيرة كما ذكرت ( اقل من 15 طابق ) ..
اما الجلر فهو اكثر شمولا بتطبيقاته من الابنية الضخمة والمساحات الكبيرة وتستخدم الماء وهو ارخص بكثير من الفريونات بانواعها في حالة حدوث تسرب بها وماشابه ..
فالذلك اخي الكريم ارجو ان تراجع كلامك في هذه المشاركة : ((بسبب ان معظم الاستشاريين لديكم يميلون كثيرا لمنظومة الماء لانها منظومة عملوا عليها وتمرسوا فيها خلال اكثر من 4-5عقود ولا يريدون الانتقال الى منظومة اخرى بديلة .)) فهذا كلام غير منطقي وهل تعني ان المصممين والاستشاريين لايفهمون ؟؟؟؟؟؟ .. بل ان الجلرات تطورات ولم تعد مثل الماضي وخاصة مع انظمة السوفت ستارتنغ والملتي جلر .. 
بالنسبة لي كمصمم اشرح للمالك صاحب المشروع كل منظومة وتكاليفها واقتصادياتها وهو يختار لحد الان هناك زبائن يريدون انظمة الدي اكس العادية .. 
وللعلم ان احسن المنظومات للعراق بما انه مقبل على بناء مدن سكنية هي ال District cooling او يترجم للعربية بالتبريد المناطقي اي معامل تبريد ضخمة لتبريد الماء وضخه عبر شبكة لتغطي مناطق كبيرة وشائعة اي انتاج ماء بارد بانتاج كمي ( ومن ثم يكون ارخص اقتصاديا ) وهذا النوع شائع هنا وهناك شركات رائدة مثل تبريد وامباور .. وتكون اقتصادية جدا اذا استخدمنا الجلر الامتصاصي Absorption مع مصدر طاقة مثل الغاز .. وشكرا لكم 
*


----------



## Badran Mohammed (9 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> *اخي الكريم ..
> بلاشك اختيار منظومة تبريد لمشروع معين يخضع لدراسة كل المنظومات وايهما الاقتصادية من ناحية الكلفة الاولية او من ناحية الكلفة التشغيلية وفي المنظور البعيد اضافة الى تحقيقها اعلى درجات الرفاهية ومن ثم كل منظومة لها محدداتها .. فمنظومات الفي ارف VRF محددة بالارتفاع وهو 50 متر كاقصى حد سواء اكان الضخ الى اعلى او اسفل وهذا يعتي 50 متر تقسيم ثلاث امتار ارتفاع الطابق فهي مناسبة للابنية لغاية ارتفاع 15 طابق اما اكثر من ذلك فلا تستخدم هنا في الامارات وفي الابراج Towers في ارتفاعات 30 او 40 او 50 طايق يتم استخدام منظومات الجلر .. منظومات الفي ارف VRF مناسبة للمنازل والابنية الصغيرة وللاتفاعات محدودة مثل التي ذكرتها اضافة الا انها تعطيك الفائدة الاقتصادية في الابنية المنتشرة على مساحات قليلة ( راجع كاتالوكات الدايكن في ار في ) .. اما تطبيقاتها فهي للابنية الادارية والسكنية والمدرسية ولايمكن استخدامها للقاعات والجوامع والمعامل اي القاعات والمساحات المفتوحة ..
> اما المقارنة مع الجلر فلدى كل المجهزين تحليل مالي ومقارنة بين الجلر والفي ارف ولكن للابنية الصغيرة كما ذكرت ( اقل من 15 طابق ) ..
> اما الجلر فهو اكثر شمولا بتطبيقاته من الابنية الضخمة والمساحات الكبيرة وتستخدم الماء وهو ارخص بكثير من الفريونات بانواعها في حالة حدوث تسرب بها وماشابه ..
> ...



اخي eyadinuae اشكرك على التفاعل في هذا الموضوع.
اولا انا لم اقل على اي احد انه لايفهم او ما شاكل ذلك ولكن معظم الاستشاريين الذين قد عملوا على هذه المنظومة (منظومات الماء ) يميلون كثيرا على منظومات الماء .
وان اي مهندس وصل مرحلة الاستشاري هو فاهم وعبقري لان العلم لاياخذ جله على مقاعد الدراسة بل ياخذ اكثر من نصفة في مجال العمل والمتابعة والتحليل والفهم فانا لم ولن اتجاوز على اي احد .(انت فاهم خطا)
حتى في العراق ولاي بناية مهما كان ارتفاعها علما ان في العراق لاتوجد بنايات شاهقة .
والكلام المفصلي لهذا التداخل ان لكل بناية منظومة تبريد تتلائم مع البناية ومع متطلباتها فمثلا لو ناخذ ملعب مغلق نذهب الى الجلر + AHU لماذا؟؟
لاننا نحتاج الى ضغط استاتيكي عالي بحيث يصل الهواء الى 5 -7 متر ونحتاج منظومة ماء لانها تصل حالة الاستقرار بصورة سريعة.
ارجع من الحاسبة الى 2009 بعد تنصيب البرنامج


----------



## أكرم حمزه (9 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> *اخي الكريم ..
> بلاشك اختيار منظومة تبريد لمشروع معين يخضع لدراسة كل المنظومات وايهما الاقتصادية من ناحية الكلفة الاولية او من ناحية الكلفة التشغيلية وفي المنظور البعيد اضافة الى تحقيقها اعلى درجات الرفاهية ومن ثم كل منظومة لها محدداتها .. فمنظومات الفي ارف VRF محددة بالارتفاع وهو 50 متر كاقصى حد سواء اكان الضخ الى اعلى او اسفل وهذا يعتي 50 متر تقسيم ثلاث امتار ارتفاع الطابق فهي مناسبة للابنية لغاية ارتفاع 15 طابق اما اكثر من ذلك فلا تستخدم هنا في الامارات وفي الابراج Towers في ارتفاعات 30 او 40 او 50 طايق يتم استخدام منظومات الجلر .. منظومات الفي ارف VRF مناسبة للمنازل والابنية الصغيرة وللاتفاعات محدودة مثل التي ذكرتها اضافة الا انها تعطيك الفائدة الاقتصادية في الابنية المنتشرة على مساحات قليلة ( راجع كاتالوكات الدايكن في ار في ) .. اما تطبيقاتها فهي للابنية الادارية والسكنية والمدرسية ولايمكن استخدامها للقاعات والجوامع والمعامل اي القاعات والمساحات المفتوحة ..
> اما المقارنة مع الجلر فلدى كل المجهزين تحليل مالي ومقارنة بين الجلر والفي ارف ولكن للابنية الصغيرة كما ذكرت ( اقل من 15 طابق ) ..
> اما الجلر فهو اكثر شمولا بتطبيقاته من الابنية الضخمة والمساحات الكبيرة وتستخدم الماء وهو ارخص بكثير من الفريونات بانواعها في حالة حدوث تسرب بها وماشابه ..
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز على الرد وياريت توضح لنا أكثر District cooling وأين مستعمل حاليا


----------



## eyadinuae (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكور اخي الكريم على الرد 
تجد في هذا الملف المرفق هديتي المتواضعة حول المقارنة بين الجلر والفي ارف لشركة دايكن عندما جاؤو الى مكتبنا ووعملوا سيمنار ..ارجو ان يفيدك في دراستك .. *
4shared.com - free file sharing and storage - Login
حاولت ان اصعده بالمشاركة بس مانجحت فصعدته بال 4 shared 
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم
ونصيحتي الى كل الذين يريدون ان يتعلوا عن التكييف هو الحصول على فيزا شهر وتعالوا الى هنا الى دبي لتتعلموا الكثير فلدى ال جي مثلا اكاديمية ال جي ويمكن ان يعطوا لكم الدورات وكل مهندسي وموظفي المبيعات تحت خدمتكم .. في كل الشركات من دايكن وال جي وسامسونغ وغبرها


----------



## eyadinuae (9 سبتمبر 2012)

4shared folder - My 4shared

لا يمكن هذا هو النك الصحيح


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع متميز وجهد ممتاز ومشكور للجميع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أكرم حمزه (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Many Thanks


----------



## Badran Mohammed (9 سبتمبر 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز على الرد وياريت توضح لنا أكثر District cooling وأين مستعمل حاليا



District cooling هو مشابهة لما في خطوط نقل الغاز المستعمل في الطبخ (من باب التسهيل في الفهم) وهو نظام ذات كلفة قليلة جداً ولكن لن ينجح في العراق بسب امور كثيرة .
فهذا النظام يجب اولا ان تلتزم به شركات من صيانة وتنظيف وتشغيل لاننا نتحدث عن 3000 طن واكثر ثم ان انابيب الماء المثلج (البارد)تدفع بانابيب ذات احجام كبيرة توضع داخل الارض (وهذه هي المشكلة في العراق) لان البنية التحتية غير مؤهلة فضلا عن الحوادث التي تحصل يومياً.
اما نظام التبريد بالامتصاص فهو نادر في العراق مع العلم انه كفاءته عالية فالمنظومة المستخدمة في تبريد الماء في الجلر يتم بواسطة منظومة امتصاصية لا انضغاطية


----------



## eyadinuae (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> District cooling هو مشابهة لما في خطوط نقل الغاز المستعمل في الطبخ (من باب التسهيل في الفهم) وهو نظام ذات كلفة قليلة جداً ولكن لن ينجح في العراق بسب امور كثيرة .
> فهذا النظام يجب اولا ان تلتزم به شركات من صيانة وتنظيف وتشغيل لاننا نتحدث عن 3000 طن واكثر ثم ان انابيب الماء المثلج (البارد)تدفع بانابيب ذات احجام كبيرة توضع داخل الارض (وهذه هي المشكلة في العراق) لان البنية التحتية غير مؤهلة فضلا عن الحوادث التي تحصل يومياً.
> اما نظام التبريد بالامتصاص فهو نادر في العراق مع العلم انه كفاءته عالية فالمنظومة المستخدمة في تبريد الماء في الجلر يتم بواسطة منظومة امتصاصية لا انضغاطية


*مضبوط كلامك بس بالمدن الجديدة مثل بسمايا ممكن او اذا بنو معسكر الرشيد وغيرها .. طبعا من غير جلر امتصاصي .. الجلر الامتصاصي واستخدام بال district cooling اقصد بيها هو من باب البحث العلمي واني اشجعك على هذا جدا ( جيك شركة سانيو اليابانية ) .. جيكت الملف المرفق اعلاه ؟
واضيف ان الدلتا تي هنا هو 16 م مو 10 م وتكون محطات ضخمة ولازم انبوبين معزولة تحت الارض واحد للsupply والاخر لل return .. ويتم حساب التعرفة بوضع BTU meter لقياس كمية الماء المصروفة .. هنا بالامارات موجودة طبعا في كل المناطق الجديدة المبنية بدبي مثل جزيرة النخلة وابراج بحيرة جميرا وغيرها وهو مو الزامي وانما اختياري من قبل مالك البناية بيهم يفظلوا لانه تكلفة اقل وبيهم لا .. وعند تجهيز الماء يكون هناك غرفة تحوي على مبادلات حرارية heat exchanger تسمى ATS Room وبيه يدخل انبوب الماء الجاي من الشارع ويخرج بينما يتم التبادل مع منظومة البناية .. النظام تم ابتكاره في اوربا بالخمسينات وكان للتدفئة وبالتسعينات اجة بدول الخليج وشركات تبريد Tabreed و ُEmpower و Emicool من الشركات الرائدة شركة تبريد فتحت قبل سنوات افرع في دول الخليج الاخرى مثل السعودية والبحرين وغيرها .. 
بسبب الدلتا تي اعلاه يجب عمل اختيار الدافعات على هذا الاساس من كاتالوكات خاصة توفر مثل هجي دافعات ( اغلبهم يوفرون هالشي مثل كارير وترين ) .. اني صممت قبل وبالتعاون مع زملائي طبعا في المكتب برجين بدبي بطريقة الdistrict .. احنة شوية ابتعدنة عن موضوع المشاركة الرئيسي .. *


----------



## م.احمد الراوي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

استاذ [h=4]the technical man لايجوز ان تتهم جهاز مثل الـ dvm التابع لشركة samsung بانه لايعمل في الاجواء الحارة او بانه ليس T3 اسمحلي ان اؤكد لك بان جميع المشاريع المنفذة من قبل شركة سامسونج لم يحصل بها اي توقف خلال فترة الصيف الحار اضافة الى ذلك فان اي مشروع يتم تنفيذه تقوم شركة سامسونج بفحصه قبل التسليم منها مشروع كلية الاعلام في كربلاء والذي عمل تحت ظروف 55 درجة مئوية ولم يظهر اي مشاكل او توقف في العمل وليس فقط هذا المشروع ولكن اي مشروع مدرج ضمن هذه القائمة http://www.al-ghazal.net/projects.htm فهو حاله كحال مشروع كلية الاعلام وتستطيع ان تتاكد بذلك بزيارتك لاي مشروع قريب عليك .[/h]*واسمحلي ان اضيف لك بان اجهزة الـdvm لديها منظومة سيطرة bms مركزية اضافه الى اظهار الاعطال على شاشة الريموت كنترول او شاشه موجودة على القطعة الخارجية برموز مثبته على القطعه الخارجية ومترجمة ومن السهل جدا لاي مهندس تبريد معرفة العطل ومعالجته وهي ليست بالاجهزة المعقدة .
واعتذر اذا كان الرد دفاعا عن جهاز الـdvm فقط ولكن كلمة الحق تقال ...*


----------



## حيدراكرم (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي العزيز م.أحمد على التوضيح


----------



## the technical man (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عذرا جميعا على عدم التواصل خلال الفترة الماضية وذلك لكثرة الالتزامات ولكن احب ان اؤكد على ما يلي:-
- اؤكد على كلام الاخ eyadinuae فيما يتعلق بالمسميات وانا متفق معه في هذا الموضوع بالتأكيد وهي بالمحصله تأكيد على مسميات Ashrae
- انا اؤكد لك ان هناك مشاريع مثبت على ضاغط Samsung نوع الضاغط T1 ولكني هنا لست للطعن بشركة او التقليل من اهميتها وهذا توضيحا على كلام الاخ احمد الراوي ولكن يجب ان يقال، اما فيما يتعلق بربط الاجهزة بمنظومة BMS فكل الشركات لديها هذه الميزة وهي ليست تقنية تستخدمها سامسونج فقط.
شكرا على سعة الصدر..


----------



## the technical man (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> اهلا بك اخي محمد حميدي
> نظام VRF متسوبيشي ايضا كما اتذكر نظام التغيير يعمل وفق Digital Scroll Compressor
> بامكانك اضافة المخططات لكي يستفاد منها جميع الاخوة



فقط للتوضيح على مداخلة الاستاذ Badran Mohammed فان اجهزة ميتسوبيشي تعمل بنظام DC inverter compresser وتسمى اجهزتها Multi City


----------



## mohamedtop (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك لكل من ساهم فى اثراء هذا الموضوع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ملف يوضح اساسيات منظومة VRF
الملف على الرابط ادناه:
http://www.cedengineering.com/upload/Variable Refrigerant Flow Systems.pdf


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 سبتمبر 2012)

the technical man قال:


> عذرا جميعا على عدم التواصل خلال الفترة الماضية وذلك لكثرة الالتزامات ولكن احب ان اؤكد على ما يلي:-
> - اؤكد على كلام الاخ eyadinuae فيما يتعلق بالمسميات وانا متفق معه في هذا الموضوع بالتأكيد وهي بالمحصله تأكيد على مسميات Ashrae
> - انا اؤكد لك ان هناك مشاريع مثبت على ضاغط Samsung نوع الضاغط T1 ولكني هنا لست للطعن بشركة او التقليل من اهميتها وهذا توضيحا على كلام الاخ احمد الراوي ولكن يجب ان يقال، اما فيما يتعلق بربط الاجهزة بمنظومة BMS فكل الشركات لديها هذه الميزة وهي ليست تقنية تستخدمها سامسونج فقط.
> شكرا على سعة الصدر..


the technical manالاخ لا اعرف انت كيف تتحدث وكانما تهجم ثم تتراجع وتقول ان هنالك T1 وانا اقول لك ان هنالك LG ايضا T1 وهنالك Daiken ايضا T1 فهل ان مجرد T1 يعني ان تلك الماركة لاتصنع ضاغط على T3 ونضع خط احمر عليها (انت في منتدى علمي بحثي مو في سوق مريدي ) .
الخلاصة :كل شركة لديها خط T1(اوربا ) ولديها ايضاً خط انتاجي على T3 (الشرق الاوسط ) والفيصل في الكلام يبقى على المورد وعل المهندس الاستشاري وعلى السعر.


----------



## أكرم حمزه (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> the technical manالاخ لا اعرف انت كيف تتحدث وكانما تهجم ثم تتراجع وتقول ان هنالك T1 وانا اقول لك ان هنالك LG ايضا T1 وهنالك Daiken ايضا T1 فهل ان مجرد T1 يعني ان تلك الماركة لاتصنع ضاغط على T3 ونضع خط احمر عليها (انت في منتدى علمي بحثي مو في سوق مريدي ) .
> الخلاصة :كل شركة لديها خط T1(اوربا ) ولديها ايضاً خط انتاجي على T3 (الشرق الاوسط ) والفيصل في الكلام يبقى على المورد وعل المهندس الاستشاري وعلى السعر.



شكرا استاذ بدران لقداعطيت الموضوع حقه


----------



## أكرم حمزه (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> السؤال التقني الثالث:
> ما هي التحديثات التي وضعتها الشركات لعمل الجهاز بدرجات حرارة عالية ؟
> وما هو اول غاز صديق للاوزون وضع في المنظومة؟
> ننتضر الاجابات



أستاذ بدران الرجاء اكمال الموضوع و تزويدنا بجواب السؤال الثالث (لقد رفعنا الرايه البيضاء ....)
مع شكري وتقديري لكم


----------



## eyadinuae (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل لكم ان توضحوا لي وللمشاهدين ماهو المقصود بال t1 و t3 ؟ وشكرا لكم *


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> *هل لكم ان توضحوا لي وللمشاهدين ماهو المقصود بال t1 و t3 ؟ وشكرا لكم *


الاخ eyadinuae ادناه الاجابة بصورة مختصرة:
T3 = Standard cooling capacity rating conditions for hot climates
T1=Standard cooling capacity rating conditions for moderate climates
T3=46°C
T1=35°C
ادناه ملف يوضح الفرق بصورة جيدة:
الملف على الرابط ادناه:
http://ksaenergyefficiency.com/2012/eng/presentation/10.pdf
الملف من صنع الاخ المهندس سعود عبدالرحمن


----------



## Badran Mohammed (12 سبتمبر 2012)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> أستاذ بدران الرجاء اكمال الموضوع و تزويدنا بجواب السؤال الثالث (لقد رفعنا الرايه البيضاء ....)
> مع شكري وتقديري لكم



سيتم الاجابة على السؤال عن قريب


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (14 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحة موضوع قيم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 سبتمبر 2012)

من خلال النظر على مشاهدات الاخوة نلاحظ انه لايوجد تفاعل على الموضوع من قبل الاخوة في العالم العربي 
ننتضر التفاعل اكثر
مع التقدير...


----------



## eyadinuae (16 سبتمبر 2012)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الاخ eyadinuae ادناه الاجابة بصورة مختصرة:
> T3 = Standard cooling capacity rating conditions for hot climates
> T1=Standard cooling capacity rating conditions for moderate climates
> T3=46°C
> ...


مشكور اخي وبارك الله بيك ...


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 سبتمبر 2012)

eyadinuae قال:


> مشكور اخي وبارك الله بيك ...



تدلل حبيبي


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 سبتمبر 2012)

السؤال التقني الرابع :
ماهو الفرق بين منظمات vrf التي تستخدم غاز r22 والمنظومات الت تستخدم غاز r410a


----------



## حيدراكرم (17 سبتمبر 2012)

badran mohammed قال:


> السؤال التقني الرابع :
> ماهو الفرق بين منظمات vrf التي تستخدم غاز r22 والمنظومات الت تستخدم غاز r410a



أعتقد الفرق في ضغوط التشغيل حيث الضغط العالي والواطي لمنظومة vrf r410a أعلى بكثير من منظومة vrf r22 ولهذا السبب تحتاج منظومة vrf r410a الى أنابيب سمكها أعلى من منظومة vrf r22a


----------



## eyadinuae (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم على الردود الجميلة والتفاعل الاجمل وجدت شركة اخرى لل vrf اسمها زانتيا zantia وهذا هو الموقع فهل لكم اي معلومات عنها وعنما اذا كانت موجودة بالشرق الاوسط ؟ 
ZANTIA - Climatizaçمo S.A. - Zantia, lasian, Climatizaçمo, ar condicionado, caldeiras, gلs, lenha, pellets, bombas de calor, paineis solares, geradores de ar quente, queimadores, Lamborghini, recuperadores, energia solar, permutadores de placas, acum


----------



## حيدراكرم (21 سبتمبر 2012)

الأستاذ بدران من مده وأنته غير متواجد في ملتقى المهندسين العرب عسى أن يكون المانع خيرلقد أفتقدناك ونحن بأنتضار أكمال الموضوع 
مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس عطالله (1 مارس 2013)

شكر وتقدير للاخ مهندس بدران على ارفادنا بهذا الشرح الوافي للبرنامج
بورك فيك


----------



## بن القاسم (2 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (3 مايو 2014)

موضوع اكثر من راءع نتمني لو تم استكمال هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## mahmood mrbd (5 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ بدران وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك لهذا الشرح الوافي والشكر موصول لجميع الاخوة الذين شاركوا وساهموافي اضافة نكهة خاصة للموضوع وكان منها فائدة للجميع


----------



## AHMADBHIT (7 مايو 2014)

جزاكم اله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## noreldin2000 (15 مايو 2014)

هذا رابط لاحدث اصدار لبرنامج سامسونج 
DVM Downloads - New DVM Pro
ويوجد فيديو به شرح كامل كيف يعمل البرامج


----------



## majdi.alori (28 مايو 2014)

موضوع شيق جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم ...... واحد اسباب تركيب هذه الانظمة وهو التخفيف من حمل المبنى نظرا للاوزان الزائدة لمبردات المياه والمضخات ووحدات مناولة الهواء التى تركب على الاسطح وليس داخل( بلانت روم ) بالاضافة لما قالوه الاخوة من التوفير بمصروف الكهرباء واالاستفادة من الحيز الموجود على الاسطح ...... وهذا النظام منتشر بكثرة بالامارات وشركة ال جى تقوم باعطاء دورات لكل المهتمين بالنعرفة عن النظام فى دبى...... لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Sultan Amir (29 مايو 2014)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وفى تقدم*​


----------



## yehia mohsen (29 مايو 2014)

الف شكر يا اخي والله اللسان يعجز عن الشكر


----------

